# Naruto: Konoha Sedai IC thread



## Bringer (Feb 12, 2013)

You're adventure starts in the place you were all along

Welcome to Konoha, the village hidden in the leaves. For years Konoha has maintained balance and peace, always avoiding confrontations and violence by seeking out a passive answer when met with confrontations from the outside villages. Though no matter what precaution Konoha took, it?d be an exaggeration to say Konoha and the other villages weren?t close to war. But each situation was eventually defused, even when tough sacrifices had to be made.

With this current era of peace, the life of a Shinobi went on. Seeing the benefits of maintaining peace, the villages cooperated and always helped each other out. Though the truth is most villages do this more for the personal benefits, and don?t truly trust each other. But alas, peace is peace. Every year, the Chuunin exams take place, and every year each village takes turns hosting it.

And every year the Chuunin exams went by swiftly, in matter of fact the next Chuunin exams should be arriving soon. Although peace has been maintained, as of recently there has been whispers, rumors of an organization. Their goals are unclear, and their mere existence has all villages paranoid. But this changes nothing as the Chuunin exams must go on.


Attention fellow shinobi, today marks your first day of being genin, your past life at the academy is over. It?s time for you to move on to bigger and better things. Today is the last day you?ll ever learn from your sensei. Today is the day where your team? comrades? friends are chosen. But first you must get to the academy, as it will be your last day there.  From here on out life gets tougher, you risk your life for the village, unfortunate familiar faces may perish. Now Ginkitsu, Yasu, Kazuya, Yoochun, Senmu, Awai, Hossaim, Hakaizen, and Yui? stop listening to the voice in your head, and get to the academy.


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 13, 2013)

(OOC: inb4 only reply)

*Hossaim Uchiha*
Hossaim approached the building slowly. Today was to be his last day as an academy student.  Today was going to be the first interesting day in months. Days at the academy dragged on without incident. Get in, learn about this chakra, this is a jutsu, this happened 45 years, ago, here is your homework, leave. Every day the same dry routine. Hossaim could not be bothered with this place. It could burn down tomorrow and he would not blink an eye. The only reason he had even bothered to show up to his exam was to escape the endless cycle. While he was far from any form of anti-conformist, the cycle had begun to wear heavily on his body and psyche. He didn?t feel like he had learned anything of use from this place, most of his useful techniques had been created by him. All existing techniques were either too high from him to even think about learning at his current level or too low that they were insignificant and would be a waste of chakra to ever use in battle. No, this place was useless, and was not fit to train an Uchiha as skilled as himself.

_You claim to be a skilled Uchiha, yet you can?t even use the great fireball technique._ A small voice in the back of his head whispered.

No, that was nonsense. He just wasn?t skilled in ninjutsu. He?d like to see another kid his age beat him at genjutsu. 

He appeared to be the first of the 9 graduating, new gennins to arrive. He only really knew 2 others, Hakaizen and Senmu, as they were both from the same clan as him. However, the rest were vague names mixed in with the others that he didn?t have the time nor energy to acknowledge. He sighed, and made his way to the door. However, he could not enter. The instructor told him some sort of event had happened and they would have to wait outside for some time. He sighed, and placed his back against the wall near the door and leaned, taking the weight off his feet in case this would be a long wait. He wondered if any of the gennins would show up looking for something to do with all their energy and excitement. He might even get to see a fight. That would be interesting. Might relieve his boredom. He sighed and stared off into the distance, waiting for something to happen.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 13, 2013)

"Tori.  I.  Inu.  Tatsu.  Ushi.  Tora.  Mi.  Ne.  Uma.  Saru.  U.  Hitsuji."

A young, red-haired youth sat in the middle of an empty dojo, cross legged.  He had red hair that went down to his shoulders, an uncommon trait for members of the predominately black-haired Uchiha clan.  He wore a navy blue v-neck t shirt with the Uchiha crest on the chest and black pants that were a bit short and came to a stop at the shins.  On his feet were blue sandals and he had his Konoha hitai-ate around his neck.  His hands were in his lap, forming all of the twelve handseals that were so common to shinobi.  This was a simple concentration and memory exercise, one that had long since become too easy for him.  He sighed and stood, figuring he should head to the academy or else run the risk of being late for his own graduation.  He grabbed his black cloak, keeping the hood down.  It was a nice day outside, he didn't need it up right now.  He left the Uchiha Complex before taking off in a run to the Academy.  With a leap he took to the rooftops of Konohagakure, leaping across alleyways and over food stands.  Up ahead was his destination.  The Konohagakure no Satou Ninja Academy.  He landed on the roof of an apartment complex and front flipped, leaping forward and landing in the grass just outside of the Academy, hunched over in a crouch.

He stood upright and walked toward the Academy, the cloak trailing behind him, light winds causing it to flutter slightly.  He came to a stop by his cousin and clanmate Uchiha Hossaim.  "Hello, Hossaim-san."  He looked up at the Academy.  Closed.  They were to wait for the other genin and their instructor.  He looked back at Hossaim with a smirk.  "C'mon, waiting is boring.  Let's head over to the training ground and flex our muscles."


----------



## Fedster (Feb 13, 2013)

*Inuzuka Yasu*
_Graduated at last_

"It finally happened! Aomaru, aren't you happy?", Yasu, a young adult who had just graduated from the Academy and became a shinobi, said to his partner, a five-year-old dog named Aomaru. Those two have been as thick as thieves since they met, when Aomaru was merely a puppy and Yasu recently entered the academy.

But he didn't graduate with the rest of his class, nor did he the following year, or the one after it. But instead, he did it this year. Not because he wanted to, but because he didn't pay attention in class, and was rather lazy to do his homework. But this year he received an ultimatum from his parents, threatening to separate him from Aomaru and taking him out of the Academy for good.

So, for the first time, Yasu started to take the theoric classes seriously, and passed the examination. His sensei blinked in surprise as he was expecting the same thing to happen again. And now, he and Aomaru were heading for their last day in the Academy. In answer to the question, the dog barked cheerfully, wiggling her tail and walking alongside him.

When he reached the Academy's door, Yasu saw that there were two guys already waiting. They were in his class, and if he remembered correctly, both of them were member of the Uchiha clan. Strange, he thought, to have so many of the same clan graduating together. But then again, it was also strange to have a 19-year-old graduating five years late. Yasu waved his hand to them and he grabbed the door handle, pulling and pushing several times, yet the door wouldn't open.

"What? What is happening?", He kept pulling, ignoring the obvious sign on the door, until his hand slipped and he fell backwards, landing on his _derri?re_. "Why isn't it...Oh." Yasu finally noticed the sign, as he looked embarrassed at his surroundings. He stood up, and looked at his waiting companions. "I hope you can keep what happened between us?", he asked, scratching the back of his head.


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 13, 2013)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

Their instructor was late again. Typical dumbass thing of their instructor to do. Why did all the Uchiha need to be so bad at life. He knew it was semi-understandable, not all could be as great as him and his clanmates, but to be so inept that you are not able to even do your job semi-properly was just pathetic. A Chunin or Jounin (he had never cared to find out which one the instructor was, he was still in shock that he wasn't a genin) should be more than capable of arriving on time. This waiting was dull. 

He saw Hakaizen approaching. Haikazen was one of the only people more quiet than himself. Even for the solitary Uchiha this guy was a mute. He barley bothered to show non-Uchiha how inferior they were. He knew he had the power of an Uchiha, and was probably more battle capable than Hossiam himself, unlike the Uchiha-failure Semu (or whatever his name was), who was also in this class.. He had no problem with Haikanzen. He was however, surprised when he was greeted by him.

'Haikazen-sama" He nodded back.

He was near shocked when he was asked to spar. How out of character. Maybe him becoming a genin excited him. Understandable. Even he himself could feel a touch of excitement. This was a good chance to see how strong this guy really was. He looked around. The instructor would proably be gone half the day trying to figure out how to get out of his own door.

"Sure", replied Hossaim and they headed to the training ground.


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 13, 2013)

*Ginkitsu Sarutobi*

As he headed out from the Sarutobi clan complex, Ginkitsu reminisced on his days at the academy. When he had first joined the academy, he was just a kid from an unremarkable, though repected, clan. Wanting to prove himself, he pushed himself to his limits, always striving to be better, always trying to learn the next thing.

After his first year, his teachers had brought him to the Hokage, and within weeks, he'd become a Jinchuuriki. However, within a day, the Hokage had also determined that Ginkitsu was too arrogant to begin training to wield its power, and sealed off its chakra completely. He began to look within himself, to see what the Hokage saw, and to prove himself worthy.

By the fourth year, he had begun training with his Futon, going against the standards of the Sarutobi clan, noted for their ability with Katon. Focusing on learning to control and use his chakra, he dedicated himself almost exclusively to learning ninjutsu, where he had scored the highest marks of anyone in his class. However, his taijutsu.....left much to be desired.

Now, after six years in the academy, it was his turn to graduate. He had earned his headband, and would be receiving it soon. 

Walking to the academy, he passed a plethora of people in the village. He saw them moving about their day, working, laughing, playing. He saw the children who had not become shinobi, but felt no ill will. He knew not everyone could be a shinobi. 

The scents of the market had distracted him, and soon he was running a little late. Jumping to a rooftop, Ginkitsu made much better progress going from roof to roof, easily making up the time lost wandering around. As he jumped down to the front of the academy, he noticed that there were a couple of other students there. Hossaim and Haikaizen, two of the three Uchiha graduates (how had there come to be this many in a single graduating class?) and Yasu Inuzuka, the anti-prodigy. 

Ginkitsu walked to the other students, and sat down.

"Hello gentlemen. Excited?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 13, 2013)

Hakaizen looked up as the Inuzuka and Sarutobi graduating shinobi arrived.  Inuzuka Yasu and Sarutobi Ginkitsu.  Ginkitsu was one of the strongest graduating shinobi.  Now he was really interested.  He noticed how surprised Hossaim had been to hear him speak, and it proved how much this day excited him.  He was a graduate.  He had been released from the Academy and was a fullfledged shinobi.  His throat had to grow accustomed to the words, but he was flexing his speech today.  "Inuzuka-san, Sarutobi-san.  Hossaim and I are going to spar.  You are welcome to join us."  With that he began heading toward the Academy's training ground, leading Hossaim there.  The travel there was short, only a few seconds, and was silent.  Hakaizen landed a good twenty yards away from Hossaim.  He turned to face his fellow Uchiha, his fists clenching and unclenching underneath the cloak.  His blue eyes zeroed in on Hossaim, drawn together in a slight glare.  He hadn't activated his Sharingan yet, and his loner mentality meant he didn't have information on Hossaim's fighting style and techniques.

"Whenever you're ready."


----------



## Rekhes (Feb 13, 2013)

*Senmu Uchiha*
_I'm bored! Can we get to the missions already?_

Seeing a few others gathering in front of the doors, Senmu decides to go say hi.

Hearing a few words upon his arrival, Senmu replies "Excited? I'm bored! Can we get to the missions already?" directing his statement to Ginkitsu. He looks over at the other two Uchiha in the group with a little disdain. _When am I getting my Sharingan? These guys already have theirs! Oh well, it'll come I guess._ "So who else are we waiting on?" 

Senmu looks around at the group to take a head count. _We got the Uchiha's, the Sarutobi, the Inuzuka, who else was in our group?_ "

He reflects on his class, and starts thinking about how much he still needs to improve, even if he IS about to go into the Chuunin exams. All the others had a focus, but he decided to be good at everything, but not GREAT at anything, and it couldn't have gone worse. He always seemed to be pitted against the only person in his class that was better at anything than he was, Ninjutsu against Ginkitsu, Genjutsu against Hossaim, Taijutsu against Kazuya, it was all very frustrating, but he tried to take it all in stride, and just thought that his luck one day would change, and he would be the best at something. _Oh, that's someone we're missing, that Kazuya person._


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 13, 2013)

_ "Inuzuka-san, Sarutobi-san. Hossaim and I are going to spar. You are welcome to join us."_

_"Excited? I'm bored! Can we get to the missions already?""So who else are we waiting on?" _

The Uchiha seemed extremely energetic today. No worries though. Soon they would find out what was happening. Allegedly, they would be learning who their team mates were for the first time.  While Ginkitsu had a few preferences ( Hossaim was too arrogant, Senmu didn't focus hard enough, that Yui girl was a little weird, among othera) he didn't really begrudge any choices that were made. Just as the Hokage was right years ago about Ginkitsu and his Bijuu, he'll make the correct choice in the team decision.

"I think I'll be alright for now. If a winner is determined by the time Sensei arrives, then I suppose I can have a quick spar."

Turning to Senmu and smiling, he said, "You know, missions will be pretty hard if you do them by yourself."


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 13, 2013)

Hossaim nodded. This would require some strategy. Good to be careful for now. He was not sure of his opponents abilities. This was very much a spar. He wondered if the 2 people Hakaizen invited would show up. Best to be cautions here. They were both much older than him and Hakaizen. It could be dangerous, and he and Hakaizen were both just having a small spar. Yes, best to hold back for now, get an idea of what Hakaizen could do. He could almost certainly use Great Fireball Jutsu, all Uchiha could.

_Except you_ the small voice in his head said again. 
_You are a poor excuse of an Uchiha, how dare you wear that crest on your back when you can't even use any katons..._

He pushed the thoughts out of his head. This was not a time to be self conscious, he could not show any weakness. If this fight got to taijutsu, he was probably done. He would last few seconds in close combat, even against someone average in it as his opponent probably was. So he had deduced that. But what else. Better get a grasp of his speed. If he was faster than his opponent this was about to become a lot easier. 

He pulled out 3 kunai and threw them at Hakaizen.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 13, 2013)

Hakaizen immediately went into battle mode, dropping low to the ground.  He ducked underneath the thrown kunai and gripped the handle of the katana he kept strapped to his back.  He launched himself forward, unsheathing the weapon.  His speed picked up, demonstatrating his speed to Hossaim.  He smirked and went into one of his tai/kenjutsu tactics.  He used the shunshin technique three times in quick succession, disappearing to the left, then back to the right, then finally less than a yard away from Hossaim.  He held his sword at the side facing away from Hossaim, swinging and aiming for a clean slash at Hossaim's back.  He couldn't help but be reminded of when he had seen his Uncle employ this tactic.  As he swung at Hossai's back, he pushed chakra into his eyes.  They became red with a strange tomoe in them.  This was his legacy as an Uchiha.  This was his power.

The Sharingan!

The ultimate eye that saw through Ninjutsu, Taijutsu, and Genjutsu easily.  The blazing red eyes locked onto Hossaim.  What would his fellow Uchiha do next?


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 13, 2013)

*Hossaim Uchiha*
An alert sprung in the Uchiha's mind. Hakaizen ducked and zoomed forward, incredibly fast. A shot of panic went right through his mind! Behind! Hossaim's chakra instinctively rushed to his eyes, with all his speed he dashed to the righ, almost diving!

Not quite fast enough, the sword caught his side, leaving a bit of a gash. Hossaim slid to stop himself. He opened his eyes, sharingan activated. The gift of his father and mother, the legacy of his clan, the eye holding the power to copy techniques and see through and opponents movement, activated through a chakra rush to his eyes. Haikazen also had his sharingan out. This was about to get harder. He could see through his genjutsu now. Damn. He had to act fast. His slid stopped and he immediately made 2 hand seals and look Haikazen straight in the eye. _Demonic Illusion: Burning!_ he jumped back and threw a Kunai with an exploding tag directly at Haikazen, using any momentary distraction to his advantage.


----------



## Rekhes (Feb 13, 2013)

Senmu follows the two to the training grounds, beckoning Ginkitsu to follow, then looks over at the fight going on, then looks to Ginkitsu. "Are they really using Sharingan for a spar?" He tsks a few times before sitting down to watch the fight, noting any techniques and styles he wouldn't have noticed from the Academy, while keeping up conversation.


----------



## Fedster (Feb 13, 2013)

*Inuzuka Yasu*
_Pre-graduation Family Issues_

After the door incident, more people came to the Academy, although appearantly sensei said something about the door being closed. As usual, he didn't pay attention and made a fool out of himself in front of two possible team mates. Well, they'll have to deal with it. In the meantime, there was a fight going on between the Uchiha family.

They both went to the training grounds, and even invited him and Ginkitsu to spar with them. The excitement of the graduation brought the fighting spirit of the Uchihas, appearantly.

"I'm good. I mean, we are good.", Yasu said while looking at Aomaru, "But I think we'll watch it."

Yasu made his way to the training grounds. Sensei wouldn't probably arrive anytime soon. He sat on the floor with Aomaru placing her head on his lap and  started to watch the match.

Both of them were of the same age for what he heard. It maybe an interesting match, as both of them were raised in the same family and learnt the same techniques, or so it would seem. Although, the one with a sword dashed to his relative and started swinging his weapon at him at a ridiculously fast speed.

They were not sparring. That was a fight of egoes, to see who was the best shinobi even before being acknowledged as one. Sword fight? Explosive tag? Maybe that was what the Uchihas called sparring. Or they were just going hard on one another.

Then, the guy who was called Ginkutsu came over to spectate. He was way younger than him, but it seemed like everyone have high hopes on him. Having him on his team would be nice.

"They're going hard, those Uchiha. Don't you think?", He asked to Ginkutsu. Yasu's eyes were going from the fight to him. "I wonder if it's a thing of theirs.."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2013)

Though some might think it at first, Yui was absolutely never late.  Punctuality was what she based her entire method of professionalism on.  Yui had been waiting quietly in a balcony overlooking where they had all gathered.  She had befriended the tea shop owner upon coming to Konoha; they found many similarities.  Now, as the battle before her unfolded, she set her book aside, and began to look on curiously.  Sipping her green tea sparingly, the young woman crossed her legs, relaxing evenly in her seat as she watched.  The small area above was hidden, just barely, by the brush from a nearby tree, though if one looked very hard, it was easy enough to spot her.  For now, she chose to keep her presence a secret.  Boys would be boys, after all.  The secluded spot was far off, at the back of a teashop a short distance from the training field.  These Konoha nin, that were soon to be considered her _comrades_.  So belligerent, and in the worst ways.  Two of their own clan, fighting among one another so recklessly.  Yui mused silently on the state of things now that she was stuck here.  Perhaps it wasn't going to be so much different compared to Kirigakure after all...


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 13, 2013)

Following the two Uchiha to the training ground, Ginkitsu noticed that there was quite a crowd watching this fight. As he looked, he saw Senmu, the final Uchiha graduate, watching the fight intently, as was Yasu Inuzuka. 

Moving over to the older student, Yasu said _"They're going hard, those Uchiha. Don't you think?I wonder if it's a thing of theirs.."_

Ginkitsu, intent on seeing the various techniques of his future rivals, saw one dash forward, utilizing an efficient shunshin combo, only to be countered by a genjutsu, a truly effective tactic. However, as he threw the exploding tag, Ginkitsu began wondering if maybe they were going to rough.

"They seem to have a bit of an ego going, I agree. Though, their recklessness is going to get them hurt."

Looking a little off to the side, Ginkitsu noticed Yui, the girl from Kirigakure, who seemed a little put off by this display. Turning back to Yasu, "I think its time to stop this contest, before we lose a graduate. Now, guys. This was simply a spar. There was no need for this killing intent. Surely we don't want to lag behind the other villages by prematurely killing our own shinobi?"


----------



## Bringer (Feb 13, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
_The beginning_

Today was the day! Awai couldn't believe today was the day! Yesterday was graduation, and today was the day teams were picked, and let's just say she was eager to meet who she would be paired up with. The academy had many people, about 30 new graduates just like her. Though... most of them have probably been in the academy way less then her... she's been in the academy since the age of 10... and graduated after 4 years.

Awai shook her head at the thought, so what if it took her 4 years to graduate! She's finally done it, saying goodbye to her parents heading out the door, she ran into someone... her aunt... the hokage.

"Sorry! Wait a minute... what are you doing here?"

"I'm here to congratulate you on becoming a Genin." 

"I graduated yesterday."

Awai replied, blowing at her bangs that were covering one of her eyes. 

"I'm sorry I couldn't be there Awa-"

"Yeah what ever."

She responded, her voice showing no sign of care, but if you listened closely you could make out some disappointment in it. Awai avoided her aunt... the "Hokage" eye contact.

"I'm going to be late."

Without anymore words the young Uzamaki dashed off, jumping onto a building and making her way to the academy. This way she would get there considerably fast... and by considerably fast... Awai made it there in half a minute. Upon arrival there was nobody there, was she early?

The blonde jumped down the building, landing on the academy grounds with a thud. No way she could be early? Suddenly more genin's followed showed up shortly after. And soon it was about her and 12 other genins. Awai has made lots of friends these past 4 years... but some people she barely even knew, she also made some enemies. Speaking of enemies.

"HEY! Give me back my hat!"

The girl yelled as her rabbit hat was snatched away from her, letting down her surprisingly long golden hair down.

"You butt!"

Awai screamed as she reached for her hat, but the boy retaliated by jumping backwards. It was Shawa, someone Awai despised a lot.

"If you want it so much come and get it."

"Oh I *will!*"

The girl yelled, as she spat at the ground before getting in a fighting stance.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 13, 2013)

Hakaizen's Sharingan foresaw the trajectory of the kunai throw and knew it would explode at his feet.  He reflexively jumped, leaping into the air when a burst of pain racked his back.  Wh-what the?!  He looked at his arm.  He was on fire!  What?!  When did he-?  He remembered seeing Hossaim weave the signs earlier, but he had never actually used a jutsu.  He just made some signs and threw a kunai at him.  Wait a minute.  Spontaneous combustion?  That wasn't katon!  Katon required a flow of breathing, it drew upon the user's lungs and air intake.  In fact, spontaneous combustion wasn't even ninjutsu!  At least none he had seen.  He looked at his arm.  The fire was indeed chakra, but when his Sharingan gazed at it, the fire became translucent, like a ghost.  Hakaizen knew what this was.  Genjutsu!  He didn't have time to use Kai, and with an illusion strong enough to make him feel pain he doubted his Kai could break it.  He looked down, teeth clenched from the pain casued by the flames licking his back.  His leap worked, and the tag was about to explode underneath him.  He aimed his back at the ground and began his descent.  

The tag exploded as he fell to the side of it and the shockwave created slammed into his back, the heat from the explosion burning a hole in his shirt and burning his back slightly.  Hakaizen was pushed to the left away from Hossaim and landed heavily on his shoulder, bruising it heavily.  The shoulder wasn't broken or dislocated, but the pain was enough to remove the genjutsu placed on him.  It also made moving his right arm difficult, killing the speed at which he weaved signs.  He switched hands with his Katana, which would affect his swing.  He glared up at Hossaim, not saying anything.  He was surprised at the use of genjutsu, but he shook it off.  He ran toward Hossaim, keeping his sharingan trained on his body.  Those shunshins and his sharingan's use had dropped him to about 3/4s of his chakra.  He would conserve, running instead of using a body flicker.  Sarutobi Ginkitsu had told them to stop before they killed each other.  Hakaizen smrked.  His style of training was apparently too much for the others.  He always trained like this.  Push you and your opponent to the limit so you both come back much stronger.  He pretened to ignore Ginkitsu and sprinted toward Hossaim.  He stopped a few feet away from him and swung his sword, pointng it at Hossaim's face.  "It doesn't matter anyway.  With my arm like this I can't really fight at my best.  Your win."


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 13, 2013)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

Hossaim was about to start yelling, but the guy came back and rushed him. He was about to avoid again, but he stopped and pointed his sword and admitted defeat. Hossaim was in momentary shock. Then the words finally came, he spoke steadily, but with an unmistakable tone of anger. 

"Are you fucking insane? You asked me to do a light spar, and I agreed thinking it would be a nice warm up. Then you go full fucking sharingan mode trying to knife me in my back, forcing me to not only use my sharingan, but do blow you away with an exploding tag and use genjutsu to make sure you didn't just avoid it and keep swinging for my throat. This is what you call a light spar?"

He deactivated his sharingan.

"No wonder you're so quite, you're a fucking psycho."

He turned around and walked back to the academy, wondering if that useless instructor had showed up. He ignored those who had gathered to watch the fight. Vaguely wondering if he or anyone else was late, he walked back to the academy.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 13, 2013)

Hakaizen frowned a bit as Hossaim ranted at him.  His Uchiha cousin left to rejoin the group, walking past Hakaizen.  As he did, the red-haired Uchiha spoke.  "I am sorry, cousin.  I am not used to sparring with those equal to my strength.  I have experience fighting with those much stronger than myself."  He sheathed the sword on his back and rolled his wounded shoulder.  He turned around, his cloak fluttering a bit in the wind, and walked back to the group of genin.  He kep this eyes forward, a small frown playing at his lips.  He never wanted people to think of him as a psychopath.  He guessed he did fight a little harder than others, but did that really make him crazy?  Was he insane for bringing the fight right out of the gate?  Hossaim had no problem throwing explosives at him, but using his sword was wrong?  He wasn't going to kill the Uchiha.  He had much more control than that.  He didn't like to think poorly of others, but it seemed Hossaim was a bit of a cry baby.

He sighed to himself and stood slightly separate from the group.  They probably thought he was crazy, too.  He crossed his arms under his cloak and waited for the jonin.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2013)

Yui's lips curled into a small smile as the fight concluded, her ears flickering slightly as she tuned in on what they said, for some reason, or another.  Then, she was gone, leaving a small tip for the tea.  She wasn't one to be late, after all.  Better to arrive at the Academy in time for the instructor than to be late, drinking tea.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 13, 2013)

*Kazuya Yagyu*

_Watashi wa yakan no hoshi ni yume o mite, watashi no shisen ni sekai o moyashita._

The gentle music of a harp accompanied the lyrics to the song, the music filling the garden.  Roses, orchids, tulips, all sorts of flowers filled this glimpse of Eden.  In the center was a young man, practicing with twin swords made of solid wood.  Scattering around him were the petals of many orchids and the golden leaves of fall.  It was difficult to tell if this was a sword form or a dance.  His long black hair trailed behind him as he moved gracefully amongst the scattering leaves, his legs sweeping in wide, controlled arcs.  His eyes were closed as he moved, his hakama fluttering behind him.  He spun, vanishing in a swirl of flower petals and reappearing in a diiferent location a few feet away.  He landed with a crouch, arms crossed.  Two pale, bluish gray eyes flicked open and he swung his swords outward, blowing away the petals.  They settled to the grass gently when the young man stood.  His mother was there watching and she applauded him.  "Excellent!  Ah, but shouldn't you get going?  You graduated and now you need a team."  

Kazuya Yagyu stood, nodding at his mother.  "I'll go now."  He sheathed his wooden swords at his left hip and put a yukata coat around his shoulders, leaving his clan's housing district.  He took off toward the Academy and got there in no time at all, landing gracefully in front of the school.  His classmates were already there.  He silently approached the group, waving to the students.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 13, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
_Handling business_

"L-LET ME GO!!!!!"

Shrieked the boy, as he struggled against Awai's headlock.

"I'll give you back your hat!"

"Struggling only makes it worse!"

The girl yells, finally releasing the boy. Seriously this was getting old! Every day he picked on her only to get pounded by her fists. She wasn't done, not even close! He will feel her radical fists of justice! Suddenly she felt a hand on her shoulder, turning to see the warm loving teacher... the academy teacher.

He was a kind man, who let out a warm aura, and he was very righteous, which is why Awai respected him so much. But some other students saw him as a pushover.

"Awai that's enough." 

His voice, so light, so soothing, so charismatic. Awai complied, getting up and picking up her rabbit hat. The teacher, or as he asks the class to call him "Shurui sensei" gave Shawa a hand.

"You know, starting tomorrow I wont be here to stop her." 

The boy just hmpfed crossing his arms and walking away. It took Awai a while to get all her hair back inside her hat... man did she have a lot of hair. She was surprised her hat didn't look abnormal as if she had a lump on her head holding all that hair. But with the hat on it looked completely normal, as if she had short hair.

In a matter of minutes, all 30 genin we're here. Shurui noticing this, back flipped landing gracefully on the rooftop. He smiled once more rubbing the back of his head.

"Sorry I was late... I had a... date." 

The man confessed.

"Now please make a single file line into the academy so teams can be ma-"

The man was interrupted by the screaming and yelling of all the genin as they fought there way inside the academy trying to be the first one inside.

"Somethings never change."

The man sighed.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 13, 2013)

Yui looks up at their teacher kindly as she passes through, nodding once to him.  

"I hope your date went well, Shurui-sensei."  Then she passed on through inside, taking her seat without much fuss or commotion.  The general din of her classmates wasn't something she'd get used to easily.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 14, 2013)

*Kazuya Yagyu*

Kazuya rose his gaze to their instructor, frowning a bit.  "How unsuitable for an instructor to be later than his students.  I must say it's a bit... unproffessional, but that is neither here nor there."  He allowed his eyes to wander, eventually settling on Yui.  She was the only classmate he had gotten to know.  She frequented his favorite tea shop and it was there where he had gotten to know her through brief flashes of small talk that could hardly qualify for conversation.  He crossed the courtyard of the school and approached the girl, taking the seat next to hers.  "Ah, ohayogozaimasu, Yui-san."  He bowed politely to her.  "Are you excited to be placed on a team?  I must say it has my interest who I am to be grouped with."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 14, 2013)

*Yui Hōzuki*

Yui's stride slowed, and then she stopped altogether.  She recognized the voice, but took a split second to process it.  Then, turning around quickly, she gave the young man a polite smile, and mirrored his bow, then his greeting.  "Morning, Kazuya-san."  She eased a stray few strands of hair behind her ear, her eyes drawn to something behind him for a moment.  "I'm not as excited to see who my teammates are, as I am to see who my team leader may be, actually."  And that was the truth, for the most part.  Most of the genin here were uninteresting, or potentially harmful, in her eyes.  Better not to get too attached, for now.  And that included Kazuya, for that matter.  Yui waited a moment in silence, a mild bit awkwardness beginning to settle in between them as she wondered if she should just depart.  "Well, we should probably get inside, then," she begins, taking another step towards where they'd all eventually have to gather.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 14, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
_Inside the academy_

Awai, moments away from walking in a neat and orderly fashion respecting her sensei's wishes was completely pushed inside the academy. Everyone was pushing and shoving and stepping on her foot, that after all the chaos Awai found herself on the floor of the academy. At least they weren't wild to the point of trampling her.

After the chaos diverted and the genin scattered Awai got up, instead of dusting herself she simply placed her hand on her head and groaned. But completely shook the pain off, she must have looked weird randomly shaking her head but luckily no one was paying attention. She personally didn't feel like looking for some of her friends.

Awai began to tap her feet a bit and whistle... but doing this proved quite boring.

_"Bored now.. maybe I can find something fun to do!"_ 

The young girl thought as she walked through the academy, luckily the academy was big and the sensei didn't have us all be stuffed in the classroom in chairs. Though most likely once he's ready to announce teams he will send us all there. As Awai walked forward she noticed someone... she could see the Uchiha's symbol on his shirt.

Awai scowled, she wasn't a big fan of Uchiha... they were arrogant, self centered, vengeful, and the list goes on. But she noticed something... red hair? Do Uchiha normally have red hair? How... irregular, this certainly caught the young Uzamaki's attention.

Awai walked forward to talk to this strange Uchiha, as she closed in on him she noticed someone else. A other Uchiha? Awai forgot how many Uchiha graduated... quite a few if she recalled correctly. She noticed as the red haired Uchiha grimaced and the other Uchiha had some blood stained on his shirt and a wound. Did a fight happen between these two?

"Uhh... you two okay?" 

She called out, luckily they weren't far apart to the point where she had to yell... they just weren't standing side by side.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 14, 2013)

*Hakaizen Uchiha*

Hakaizen had been rolling his wounded shoulder and clenching his teeth as the pain and discomfort shot up and down his arm when he noticed a girl walking toward him.  He supposed he'd seen her in the academy, but he couldn't be sure.  She asked if he and Hossaim, who had been standing not so far away, were alright, as they seemed injured.  Hakaizen silently cursed.  He would have to speak to her.  Her question had been a yes or no question, but if he left the explanation to Hossaim he was sure to be painted as crazy, or, as Hossaim put it, a psycho.  His lips parted and he willed his voice to rise.  "I'm fine.  We were sparring and I like to train a bit rougher than is normal for most genin.  Thank you for your concern."  He turned to fully face the girl.  He wanted to know who she was, but he was sure Hossaim would have something to say, and he was able to slip back into his little ball of silence.


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 14, 2013)

*Hossaim*

Hossaim sat silently in class. He had put some cloth over his cut but he was still bleeding through it a little. He was once again waiting for something interesting to happen. The teacher was being an idiot as usually and as such had decided to not yet announce the teams. Such incompetence. His view of the teacher had fallen below normal limits, so much so it is quite possible he had broken the laws of dislike and his respect for the teacher had fallen into the negatives. At least today was the final day of him having to deal with such scum. 

A girl asked him and the psycho Uchiha if he was ok. Hakaizen replied that they were training and it got a bit rougher than normal.

"Rougher than normal?" Hossaim said with a snide remark. "This guys asks me to stretch my muscles then goes sharingan mode and tries to murder me. He's lucky he admitted defeat when he did else I might have actually killed him."

The girl had stunning beauty, he gave her that. No wonder others drooled over here. Fools, to allow their emotions to take over their sense of reason. He had more important things to focus on. He didn't seem to remember her from classes. She was probably there, but never noticable to him. 

_These people really are boring_, concluded Hossaim.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 14, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
_Distinct difference_

Hearing both of the boys reply, Awai moved her bangs out of her eyes way... man she hated it when that happened. From what she observed from both Uchiha's comments they had a distinct different in personality... and they had a recent conflict with each other. 

The red haired Uchiha's hair wasn't only red, but it was relatively more straight then most Uchiha's hair. Although Awai wasn't one for fashion, his outfit didn't suit the boy, though despite that he was good looking. moving onto his personality he seemed to be quiet and collected. 

The other boy looked like the typical Uchiha, Awai couldn't see why girls drool over them all the time, yes they are attractive but the spiky black hair and soulless eyes just scream buzz kill. Not only that but Uchiha look extremely feminine, and this one seemed to be on the scrawny side. Considering the boy's reply he's exactly how she thought Uchiha would act, except a bit more whiny.

Awai thought about the situation, usually she would take spars seriously and go all out. But the Uchiha boy... Hossaim had a point. He... Hakaizen was in the wrong, Awai turned to Hakaizen.

"Dude not cool, you could hurt someone like that."

She said firmly scolding the boy, with a serious demeanor and tone, but suddenly her demeanor changed completely into a smile.

"Not everyone can take the heat."

The girl teased, she then proceeded to place a arm around both boys necks, and used her strength to move them in such a way they'd be standing face to face, with her arms still around their necks bringing them closer together, halting them as they stood a few feet apart.  She easily outmatched them in a contest in strength.

"Now come on, why don't you two dudes make up."

The young Uzamaki suggested with a toothy grin.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 14, 2013)

*Hakaizen Uchiha*

Hakaizen looked over at Hossaim with a frown.  Was he still whining about that?  In the end it was himself who had taken more damage.  Hossaim should consider himself lucky that he hadn't decided to push himself to the fullest.  Hakaizen returned his gaze to her when she made a note of how it had been dangerous.  He looked away embarassed, rubbing the back of his neck with an uncharacteristic blush of self-consciousness on his cheeks.  She smiled at him and commented about how not everyone could take the heat.  She had a strange way of speaking.  It was very friendly and down to earth.  He returned his eyes to her to see her wrap an arm around his neck and pull him close to Hossaim.  They were forced into each other's face and now had no choice but to meet the others gaze.  Hakaizen wore a slighly confused look on his face, but for the most part was a bit mortified.  He was getting reprimanded by a girl he didn't even know!  He guessed he had been a bit out of line.

"As I said before, Hossaim-san, I am sorry for attacking as much as I did.  I told you, my training up until now had always been fast and dangerous, so I don't really know any better."  He decided to leave out how their shared clan treated him and he was lucky he wasn't as ruthless as he could have been, figuring that would ruin the apology.  However, if Hossaim called him a psycho one more time he would begin losing his patience.  He didn't think his actions warranted being insulted to this point, but his childhood had been very different from Hossaim's.  He was raised to be strong and powerful, to prove to the Uchiha that this half-breed son of trash was just as strong if not stronger than the lot of them.  He was forced to get stronger right out of the gate and he guessed Hossaim just couldn't understand that.  He held out a hand for a hand shake, a peace offering.  He couldn't help but think about Awai, since her arm was kind of around his neck.  She seemed like a nice girl.  She was pretty, but from her appearance and mannerisms thus far he doubted she was overly girly.  He felt a hope that she be on his team rise in his chest.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 14, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung
*Konoha Academy

Yoochun observed the strife between the graduating students with a grin on his face, as he sat back in the room, arms outstretched on the chair. The fighting made his blood boil, almost, and his body twitched in excitement and anticipation. His right hand balled into a fist, and a random charge of electricity cackled up his arm. Deciding that _he _wanted a little action as well, Yoochun removed himself from the seat and walked down to where everybody else was. 

Pounding his right fist into the palm of his left hand, Yoochun approached them with a wild grin on his face. "Any one of you assholes want to fight me to kill some time?" The black haired kid offered.


----------



## Fedster (Feb 14, 2013)

*Inuzuka Yasu*
_Sea of Dwarves_

Yasu, at the end of the ego fight, as he had agreed with Ginkutsu to call it, he stood up and walked back to the Academy doors with Aomaru and the rest of the spectators. Either those two hated each other or they were just enjoying themselves too much. The Uchiha family was always portrayed as a bunch of fighting freaks, and maybe it was true, but Yasu decided to give them a second chance to redeem themselves and clean that name...If they wanted to.

As he get to the entrance, Shurui-sensei finally showed up, and he let out a sight. There was never a man so nice and patient as that man, and he had been Yasu's teacher since he joined the Academy, so they knew each other pretty well. However, it was rather surprising to hear that Shurui-sensei had been on a date.

"Now please make a single file line into the academy so teams can be ma-", the teacher started saying, although the excited genins couldn't wait any longer. As soon as the word 'teams' came out of his mouth, an avalanche of students rushed to the door. Aomaru instinctively jumped to Yasu's arms, and the two of them were dragged into the academy. It was a bit ridiculous, since Yasu was the tallest and the edest of all the group, but yet they moved him as though he was as light as a feather.


----------



## Rekhes (Feb 14, 2013)

Senmu followed the others back to the Academy entrance and waited for the instructor (very impatiently I might add, pacing, muttering, etc.) He was at the back of the group when they were called to go inside, pushing everyone so he could get inside faster, muttering something about dummies and slowpokes.


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 14, 2013)

What the fuck was this bitch thinking? He was not in the mood to touch this guy right now. If she wasn't careful...

Some black hair kid was looking for a fight. Total baka. They were in a classroom, with an instructor, and he wanted to have a full out gennin fight right there? He specifically said fight, not spar. He was plain looking for trouble.

Hakaizen made another apology. Sigh. Mood swings came with whatever bloodlust disorder that guy had. But this was a fight that he frankly did not have the energy to fight this fight. No need to make any more grudges, and he guessed it could have just been to much adrenaline or something. He decided it would be best to acknowledge the apology and stop the fighting. 

"Hn. Whatever. "

He wondered when the damn fucking teams would be announced.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 14, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
_The girl who fears no one_

Awai released both of the boys, putting her hands down and smiling. She liked it when she resolved problems, like a true hero. The young blonde put her arms around the back of her head and said.

"Now was that so hard to sa-?"

"Any one of you assholes want to fight me to kill some time?"

"Huh?"

The curious girl pivoted 180 degrees, facing the direction of the voice. A challenge! How could she back down to that, the girl stepped forward balling her fists and getting in a battle stance.

"Haha I'll give it a go!"


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 14, 2013)

Following the class in, Ginkitsu couldn't help but notice the eagerness of the rest of the students. Their sensei always managed to excite the group. As he stepped in, he heard these fateful words.

_"Any one of you assholes want to fight me to kill some time?"_

followed by

_"Haha I'll give it a go!"_

Looking over, he saw Yoochun, the class taijutsu specialist, speaking to Awai, the quirky Uzumaki girl, who accepted the challenge. 

"Unbelievable.", muttered Ginkitsu. Two fights in a single day, seemingly full combat, and all on the day that they were to learn who their teammates were going to be.

Ginkitsu hoped he wasn't matched up with any of the hot heads that were itching for a fight today. Yasu would be a decent partner, though his commitment seemed almost...nonexistant, given how long he had taken to graduate. However, Ginkitsu would not doubt his ability in combat, given that he was, in fact, graduating.

Senmu seemed....interesting, and didn't seem like any of the other members of his clan. He didn't seem to be filled with that bloodlust that Ginkitsu had seen earlier. His abilities seemed to be spread out, allowing a nice balance, and giving him the ability to play any role in combat. 

Yui, the orphan (refugee? Outcast? Ginkitsu made a note to ask, if he could) from Kirigakure, hadn't really displayed much of a personality, though given her village's reputation, Ginkitsu felt that her ability should be self explanatory.

Kazuya....well, frankly, seemed far too stuck up to work well with. He would always have that demeanor about him.

Moving over to talk to Yasu, Ginkitsu said," Wow....Ego Battle Round 2, it seems."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 14, 2013)

*Kazuya Yagyu*

Kazuya looked up as two genin had insisted upon fighting.  One, he noticed as Yoochun, came looking for confrontation, referring to his classmates and potential teammates as assholes.  The other, a young Uzumaki girl, had accepted, showing a lot of zeal.  A bit overzealous if one was to ask Kazuya.  "Deplorable."  He opened a leatherbound tome with  and began reading a page somewhere in the middle of the book, closer to the end.  He was absentmindedly turning pages when he heard the Sarutobi boy speak his piece on the matter of the two genin and their battle, but Kazuya couldn't be bothered.  He soon became disinterested in the matters going on around him.  He wished to be assigned to a team already, but it seemed they were waiting on something.  He sighed inwardly.

Waiting was quite boring.


----------



## Fedster (Feb 14, 2013)

*Inuzuka Yasu*
_The 'Tournament'_

Another fight was begining to arise on the inner part of the Academy, but their participants were not from the same clan this time. It was between two of the most hot-blooded people in the Academy. Yasu knew their names well, since the only thing they do was picking fights to show how strong they were, at least Yoochun did that. And Awai, his oponent, accepted. Today they were supposed to celebrate that they were graduating, and Yasu assumed that that was their way to celebrate, both for this and the Uchiha fight.

" Wow....Ego Battle Round 2, it seems.", Ginkutsu, the guy who talked to him earlier, came up to him and sais that. Yasu eyed him from the corner of his eye, still with Aomaru in his arms, and replied:

"Yes...It seems we're up for one hell of a graduation. All I hope is that they don't destroy the whole place."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 15, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Ninja Academy

The black haired boy regarded the girl who accepted his challenge carefully, turning around to face her, a grin on his face. Sweet. He didn't think anybody would have accepted. Watching her battle stance, Yoochun could immediately tell one thing about her: she didn't have much experience in close combat fighting. Her 'stance' left her full of openings . . . openings which years of intense dog fighting taught him to exploit.

And exploit them he would.

Charging chakra to his feet, Yoochun darted off towards her, charging at her with Shunshin, before jumping and turning the run up into a leap. Bringing one fist back and aiming with the other hand, Yoochun thought back to his lessons and took a deep breath as he swung it back. The key to Enlightenment of Thunder and Lightning was _breathing_. The better the breathing, the more refined the chakra. And unlike most other techniques, his techniques were more reliant on quality rather than quantity. 

Focusing the built up electricity from his body into his fist, Yoochun's arm cackled with sparks of electricity as he flew towards his opponent. "*LIGHTNING FIST!*" He roared, bringing the attack down on her face.


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 15, 2013)

As the black haired boy began his attack combination, Ginkitsu could see that he enjoyed fighting for the sake of fighting. Watching intently, he noticed the lightning crackling around the boy's fist. Yoochun Sung was a taijutsu specialist, through and through. This would be interesting.

This Awai girl, while semi familiar from class, was relatively unknown to Ginkitsu. He watched, eagerly awaiting her response to this attack. Something about her made him feel like they had some common bond, thus unknown.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 15, 2013)

*Yui Hōzuki*

Yui watched, from her seat, and with increasing lack of apathy, the scene unfold.  Something, she didn't know what, welled up inside her.  Was it anger?  Or perhaps resentment.  She couldn't be sure.  Even as the electric sparks danced about the other student's body, she knew that she didn't fear him.  No, she wouldn't allow herself to.  It wasn't in defense of Awai, or even Yoochun that she did what she did.  But she placed he throws quickly, even as the slightly quicker taijutsu user yelled his intent for all to hear.  And suddenly, from Yui's seat a few meters from Awai, there is a flash of movement as two things are thrown, and then she shunshins into place, directly in front of Awai.  

A thin senbon, with a thin length of ninja wire attached, had been thrown low to the ground, functioning as a trip wire as the senbon anchored itself across the room.   She had also thrown a small smoke bomb, obscuring Awai's stance.  "Have some decency as shinobi," she breaths coldly, her voice a sinister and stern siren to the two genin, even as she emerges from the dang dust cloud.  She stood defiantly now, though made no motions to take up a combative stance.  It was up to Yoochun if he wanted to strike her down.  "Now isn't the time for this."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 15, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
_Think fast_

"So fast!"

Was the only thing Awai could think before the boy closed in, he easily outmatched her in the speed department. She wouldn't be able to dodge an attack in such a speed on time. Even if not impossible she couldn't risk being hit somewhere vital, however the young shinobi did have one other option.

Awai prepared to catch the opponents fist... taking the damage that comes her way and retaliating, but suddenly... darkness. The Uzamaki was surrounded by smoke, and instinctively she jumped out of it. What in the world is going on? Did Shurui... intervene? Or did one of her peers do that?


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 15, 2013)

Seeing Yui intervene, Ginkitsu gained a measure of respect for the girl. To be able to move that quickly, and formulate that kind of plan so quickly, was truly the showing of a shinobi who will one day be great. 

As Yoochun's strike came down, now greatly at risk of hitting Yui, Ginkitsu rushed forward, and immediately attempted to Kanashibari no Jutsu, hoping to paralyze the Lightning Fisted Boy. Hopefully, he'd bind him before the strike connected.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 15, 2013)

*Kazuya Yagyu*

Kazuya had been fully intent on ignoring the fight when he saw Yui move.  Before she had even set up her trap his body reacted, following after her.  He drew his sword, charging it with charkra.  _Kenninjutsu!  Empty Sky Form: Summers Advance!_  His drawn sword began to glow bright blue with chakra, wind element swirling around his weapon.  He had the advantage on Yoochun elementally, but the boy's speed was unreal.  He would not make it before he struck Yui.  His eys widened.  No.  She was his only friend.  He had to protect her!  Time slowed down as he flew toward Yoochun, wind sword swinging toward his thunder fist.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 15, 2013)

*Shurui*

"Enough of this."

Shurui muttered, as he pulled out two bolas quickly throwing it at high speeds. Both bolas hit it's mark, wrapping around both Yui and Ginkitsu's feet causing them to fall down. Next he used the body flicker technique and pulled out his tanto, intercepting Kazuya.

_"This boy is skilled."_

As both weapons clash, Shurui sent a kick at the boys chest sending him flying to a wall. This seemed to be the end of it, Yoochun's attack was countered by Yui and Ginkitsu interruption and Awai never got a chance to attack.

_"No... they're all skilled... I know Awai well enough and she was simply outclassed."_ 

"Now then? Shall teams be picked?"

Spoke the man with his warm smile, withdrawing his tanto and walking over to Yui and Ginkitsu to aid them by removing the bolas.


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

Hossaim sat near the back of the class, quietly observing. It was with slight disappointment he saw the fight end so quickly. That girl was stupid enough to get into a fight she could not win. This boy had made his intentions perfectly clear, and she stepped up. Then she is shocked when he goes right at her. She his eyes had lit up with eagerness when she saw the man strike at her face, awaiting the glory of an idiot getting what they deserve and a non-uchiha being removed.

Then many things happened at once.

Yui was standing in front of Awai, clouding the girl in a smoke bomb and throwing a smoke bomb to cover her. Kazuya was in mid air, trying to chop the boys arm off. Ginkitsu was in in front of Yui, trying to paralyze the boy. Then the instructor appeared. Yui and Ginkitsu both fell down, having been hit by bolas. He then intercepted Kazuya and kicked him against the wall.

How disappointing. Only Kazuya was in any way injured and nobody had lost a limb nor blood, as the fight had seemed to promise. Shameful. Perhaps now they could get on with things.


----------



## Fedster (Feb 15, 2013)

*Inuzuka Yasu*
_Shurui-sensei's Intervention_

All of a sudden, when Yoochun was about to hit Awai, a bomb smoke exploded and covered the fighters in a pitch black cloud. Yasu couldn't see who throw it, but made a guess according to who _entered_ the cloud. Yui, one of the top students, got into the rumble to intercept Yoochun's electric punch, directed to the blonde's girl face. But, that was not all.

Another sword user, Kazuya, a guy who was , unsheathed his sword and attempted to make a jutsu with it, although he couldn't see anything else as he entered the cloud.

"The battle of the egoes just got bigger, don't you...", Yasu started saying to Gin, but he left it there because his conversation partner went to stop the brawl once again. Maybe Gin didn't like seeing future team members fight, or he was just having a bad day and wanted to kick some pre-genin's butt. But it was of no use, since he wasn't the one who stopped the brawl for good.

Shurui-sensei completely owned the five pre-genins in a couple of swifts move, and with the help of a tanto. _'I didn't know that side of sensei yet. It's good that I did, though.'_ When he finished, he asked if they were ready for the teams's announcement. At last, after all the battles and problems, they will be promoted to Genins, received their headband and meet their team mates. Yasu and Aomaru have the same feeling, and for a moment it seemed that the human could have wiggling his tail if he would have had one.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 16, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Ninja Academy

"Hey, what the hell?!" Yoochun complained, stopping his leap just before the senbon struck and sliding across the floor, his momentum carrying him behind Awai, and glaring at Yui, as a thick black cloud of smoke quickly enveloped him. "You're talking about 'DECENCY' bullshit, and yet you're going around interrupting someone else's fight?"

His shouting, however, soon stopped as Yoochun heard quite muttering in the corner, followed by a sudden blue glow appearing. It was a long shape . . . in the shape of a katana. And it was heading straight towards him. "Oh, son of a fuck . . . " He muttered, and his reflexes immediately kicked in, his intense training and enhanced synapses allowing him to dodge almost instantly, moving out of the way just before the glowing object sliced through his arm. Instinctively, he charged his arm up again, ready to strike. 

_*Crash!

*_The sound of two bodies thudding against the floor rang in his ears, and the smoke slowly dissipated, revealing Yui and Ginkitsu on the floor, with the sensei standing over them. "Now then, shall teams be picked?" He asked, a warm smile radiating.

Begrudgingly, Yoochun discharged the electricity on his arms and folded, nodding his head in resignation.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 16, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
_Time for teams_

As Awai jumped out of the smoke, two people jumped in. Not long after did the young Uzamaki watch as her sensei took down everyone in the smoke. She had to admit that was some preformance he made, taking down three genin so effortlessly. 

"Now then, shall teams be picked?"

Shurui announced, as he gave off one of his trademark smiles. Awai watched as he signaled the genin to take their seats. Before Awai complied, she made her way to Yoochun.

"We'll have our fight one day, this time"

The girl paused as she balled her right hand into a fist and collided it against the palm of her left hand.

"We wont have interruptions."

With that, the girl leaped to her seat, as did the other students... now then? Who will be on her team? The team she will put her life on the line for. Shurui took no time, and began announcing the teams. Awai anticipated... waiting for her name to be called. He called out a few teams.

"Ginkitsu Sarutobi
Kazuya Yagyu
Senmu Uchiha"

Okay... no one Awai knew well. He continued to call out a few more teams.

"Yasu Inuzuka
Hossaim Uchiha
Yui Hozuki."

Awai was interested in this team because it consisted of the girl who jumped in and Hossaim, the boy that she talked to alongside Hakaizen not too long ago.

"Yoochun Sug
Awai Uzamaki
Hakaizen Uchiha"

Awai eyes popped out, opening widely. 

_"I'm on a team with them!_"


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 16, 2013)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

Hossaim sat in the back of the class. The instructor was taking forever to announce the teams. Why is this layabout fooling around so much? He had no real preferences for teammates. One Uchiha was weak, the other was insane. He could see himself being on a team with that yoochun guy, he seemed strong. 

"Ginkitsu Sarutobi
Kazuya Yagyu
Senmu Uchiha"

There was a fuuton user, and Senmu. That is all he knew of that team. They should not pose a threat. Senmu was weak, Kazuya did not look like anything that special, nor did Ginkitsu. Hossaim was not worried by that team at all. He felt confident. 

"Yasu Inuzuka
Hossaim Uchiha
Yui Hozuki."

There was his name. He looked to Yasu and Yui. Yasu had a dog, not uprising considering he was from the Inuzuka clan. He was old, older than usual. He should probably be more than able phsycially, however on a matter of skill it was worrying how he would do considering it took him this long to graduate. Yui had jumped in front of the girl before. Fool. But she had to have some measure of skill, at least. Hopefully neither would bother him too much. 

"Yoochun Sug
Awai Uzamaki
Hakaizen Uchiha"

2 psychos and a weakling. Interesting team.He expected much fighting from Hakaizen and Yoochun, probably over Awai. He did not expect that team to be too much of a threat. While Yoochun was dangerous, he could handle Hakaizen and Awai seemed very weak. Her complete inability to do anything to counter Hakaizen and needing to be saved by some 4 other people left Hossaim doubting her ability very much. 

He slowly began to walk over to his teammates.


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 16, 2013)

As Shurui Sensei began naming the teams, Ginkitsu listened intently. Upon hearing his name, he heard his sensei follow it up with Kazuya and Senmu. This would truly be interesting, as he didn't actually know anything about the two shinobi he'd be teaming with.

Following that up were Yasu, Hossaim, and Yui. An Uchiha, and Inuzuka, and a....whatever Yui was. We'd find out eventually I suppose. There was no real way to analyze that team's effectiveness without more knowledge.

And, of course, Awai and Yoochun were together, making that team infinitely interesting. With Hakaizen, it was clearly a heavily close combat oriented team.

Of course, the next question is, who is their Jonin-sensei going to be, and when can they start missions? After all, Ginkitsu wanted to be tested, and wanted the experience


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 16, 2013)

*Hakaizen Uchiha*

Hakaizen ignored the fighting.  This was Awai's fight not his, and he seemed to be among the few who understood that.  Shurui-sensei easily broke them up and ended the fight, sending the students to their seats.  He began naming teams, and Hakaizen began paying close attention.

"Ginkitsu Sarutobi
Kazuya Yagyu
Senmu Uchiha"

He frowned as he released he wasn't called.  Kazuya had wind-release as he just saw, Senmu most likely had fire-release.  He didn't know what ginkitsu could do, he figured when the chuunin exams came around he'd find out.

"Yasu Inuzuka
Hossaim Uchiha
Yui Hozuki."

Yasu was Inuzuka, so he woul dknow a lot of man and beast nin and taijutsu.  Yui seemed quick, but didn't show too much of what she could do.  Hossaim had genjutsu, but it wasn't as if that would always work on him after already seeing.  He'd have to rely on his sharingan to predict the handseals and body movements and avoid eye contact.  Other than that Hossaim hadn't shown any real talent, other than being moderately quick.  Nothing Hakaizen couldn't deal with.

"Yoochun Sug
Awai Uzamaki
Hakaizen Uchiha."

Hakaizen couldn't stop the smile from forming on his lips.  He was quite amused by this.  Not only was he on the same team as Awai, the only person who he even wanted to be teamed with, but Yoochun would also be on their team, the one who picked the fight with her.  Yoochun was very fast, and their team seemed like it was going to be close combat oriented.  _If so we'll be weak at range.  I'll have to increase my ninjutsu skills.  I gotta get genjutsu up as well, so I can deal with Hossaim._


----------



## Fedster (Feb 16, 2013)

*Inuzuka Yasu*
_Team 7 arises_

So, this was it, thought Yasu as he sat up in his usual seat in the class. The moment he'd been waiting for almost a decade. His hands grabbed the edge of the desk, due to the suspense and anticipation. Aomaru decided to stay at his left, sitting with ther head on his lap as usual. The first team he recognized was Gin, Kazuya and Senmu. That team didn't bring any concerns to Yasu since he actually didn't know much about them.

"Yasu Inuzuka...", He made a sharp inhale, as Shurui-sensei called his name. The fact that he was first was a bit unexpected. "Hossaim Uchiha...", Yasu turned his head at the bearer of that name. He got one of the three (in)famous Uchiha in his team. He didn't know whether he had _that_ in his eye, he didn't see anything in the battle. But he was intrigued about what kind of things he could do. "Yui Hōzuki." She was the last member. The mysterious girl who tried to interrupt the second battle was on his team as well.

At least his team mates weren't enemies, unlike Yoochun, Awai and Hakaizen team. The third one was probably goign to have a hard time between those two. Well, he was an Uchiha too, so fighting was in his veins, or at least that was what he thought.

Yasu heard some footsteps coming his way, rather reluctant ones. They belonged to Hossaim. He stood up, as Aomaru took some steps ahead to meet Hossaim first. She sat and regarded him friendly. "Seems like she likes you.", The Inuzuka said to break the ice."Then, I'll probably like you too!", He looked at Yui, and called her over, "Hey, Yui, come over here!" He was going to like this, Yasu thought as a smile showed in his face.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 16, 2013)

*Kazuya Yagyu*

Kazuya rose from the kick, shaking the pain off easily.  He blinked as the teacher began calling out teams, announcing that he would be on a team with Ginkitsu Sarutobi and Senmu Uchiha.  He looked over at Ginkitsu, taking in his appearance.  He seemed like a pretty good guy just from looking at him.  He looked over at Senmu.  They both looked like regular guys.  He supposed he got lucky.  That Yoochun guy was teamed with the Uchiha and the girl he was fighting.  Then there was Yui, Yasu, and the brooding Uchiha Hossaim.  His team looked like just regular guys that he could get along with.  He walked toward Ginkitsu, extending a hand for a hand shake.  "Hello.  I'm Kazuya.  We're gonna be teammates."


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 16, 2013)

Hossaim was slightly stunned. He had absolutely no idea what to do in this situation. Should he pet the dog? Should he smile? He generally didn't like animals too much. But it would be outright harsh to disregard this animal. Ugh, he hated these situations. However, it would serve him no purpose to make enemies of his own teammates.

He gave the dog a little rub on the head, and said rather awkwardly "Yes, quite".

The situation was very, very awkward. Hossaim took a seat. He was not yet sure what to make of his new teammate. Hossaim was very confused, and did not know how to react to this situation. This was not his strength. He found himself wishing the other teammate would come over and find some way to break the ice.


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 16, 2013)

_"Hello. I'm Kazuya. We're gonna be teammates."_

Grasping the extended hand, Ginkitsu gave a firm shake. Not meant to try and be the manlier of the two, but a solid handshake to show respect.

"My name is Ginkitsu Sarutobi, of the Sarutobi clan. I'm sure we'll work great together. I believe Shurui-sensei said you're from the Yagyu clan? You must show me some of the things they teach you there."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 17, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
_Team_

Awai got up, and looked around the room. She scanned the room, until her eyes made contact with Hakaizen. What were the chances? Personally to Awai, she had a feeling her and Hakaizen really hit it off from the start, and they'd be good friends. Instead of simply walking to Hakaizen, Awai jumped across the room landing on top of his desk.

"We're on the same team! Isn't that great!" 

She yelled, raising her arms in the air to emphasize her excitement. The young Uzamaki quickly pivoted 180 degrees face the opposite direction so she could scan the room for Yoochun.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 17, 2013)

*Yui Hōzuki*

As the teams were called, Yui's expression remained calm, and she gave a prim little hum as hers was called.  The Inuzaka, and the Uchiha.  Curious individuals, but she'd probably end up enjoying this.  As Yasu called her over, she blinked.  He was awfully friendly, so suddenly.  She gave a small smile, then moved over to join them.  Kneeling, she wasted no time, advancing and scratching Aomaru behind the ears.  "How old is she?" she asked Yasu, looking all the more interested.  Honestly, she had no interest in dogs.  But this would be easier if she could get them to trust her, and not be too distant.  

She then glances over at Hossaim.  Though it wasn't possible to offer him words, there's a sweet smile.  Yui didn't want to distance him, or anything.  She couldn't say she particularly liked him, either, for how he had sparred so recklessly before, but she'd force herself to put her best foot forward.  The kunoichi wasn't one to make the same mistake twice.  There would be no distancing of classmates, this time around.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 17, 2013)

*Hakaizen Uchiha*

Hakaizen smiled at Awai as she approached him, leaping across the room and sitting on his desk.  She had almost endless energy, it seemed.  She seemed to be glad to be a part of his team, and he was glad to have her.  She was a kind, warm-hearted girl and she would not only be a good addition to any shinobi team, but also a good person to hang around.  "I am glad to see you so happy about being teamed up with me.  I think we can make a very good team."  His eyes locked onto Yoochun Sung from across the room.  There was their other teammate.  In a sign of friendliness, he offered the other genin a smile


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 17, 2013)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

Well that brought none of the relief Hossaim had hoped for. He knew almost nothing of the two people sitting feet from him. No names, powers, backgrounds, personalities. They made casual small talk. Yui asked about the dog he had been patting on the head a few moments ago. This was not moving along well. The small talk was dying and he knew it. Weren't they supposed to get introduce to their jounin instructor or something? Something to break this god awful awkwardness. Could they feel it too?

Stop it, Hossaim told himself. Focus, and calm down. Grab a book, start reading. Ignore them, for now, they are not relevant. You don't need to pay attention to them. Keep polite, but go no further. You are not here to make friends, nor enemies. Just keep the distance, even if it can't be held psychically, and hope that the jounin will show up soon to break the silence.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 17, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Ninja Academy
____

Yoochun leaned forward as his name was called out, and peered closer as his team mates were listed. Awai and Hakaizen. He didn't know much about Awai, but judging at how readily she accepted his challenge she was either quite capable of handling herself in a fight or . . . quite stupid. Hakaizen he was pretty impressed with. He seemed pretty strong in his 'fight' against that Hossaim guy, and he had a sword, which was pretty cool. In summary, these were his thoughts: "_A hyperactive girl in a rabbit costume, and a trigger-happy Uchiha with a sword._" He leaned back and sighed, furrowing his thick eyebrows; Yoochun would have preferred that Yui girl to be on his team, if only because her interfering in the fight in the first place was what set everybody _else _off, and he wanted to give her a good punch.

Alas, he'd have to make do with what he had.

"We're on the same team, isn't that great?!" The hyper girl exclaimed, her excited voice ringing across the entire room, with matching hand motions to emphasize her giddiness. 

"Yeah, yeah." He hand-waved, smiling smugly, and his personality did an instant 180 degree turn. Hand rolling into a fist, he extended a single finger at the Uchiha on his team, and his face turned serious.  "You and me. Konoha training grounds, tomorrow."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
_Off to sensei_

Awai gave off a smile filled with cheer, must like Shurui sensei's smile. This was going to be great! The life of a shinobi... going on missions... taking down evil. What would her aunt say about this? She pouted a bit... she could a imagine what she would say.

"The Jinjuriki must stay in the village"

Blah blah blah blah, it took her forever to convince her aunt to enroll her into the academy four years ago. Which is why Awai joined so late, originally she was supposed to be trained by a tutor, and learn how to control her tailed beast. That part didn't bother Awai... however the Hokage didn't want the Jinjuriki to be a shinobi and go on missions. The "weapon" must be at the village at all times.

But that didn't matter... not anymore. She did it... she finally did it. She graduated! The young Uzamaki was deep in thought, but a voice snapped her back into reality. Yoochun's voice.

 "You and me. Konoha training grounds, tomorrow." 

Awai had just noticed she'd been staring right at him... figures. She technically did go into deep thought as she was scanning for Yoochun. She noticed how he was pointing at Hakaizen? A fight between these two? That'd be fun to watch! But that guy... Yoochun, he seemed so serious about it? Why was he serious? Fighting is supposed to be fun! Awai leaped across the room once again, landing right on top of Yoochun's desk.

"You can lose the act "cool" guy."

Said the young heroine, looking Yoochun dead in the eye with a smile. From her tone she didn't mean any offense, she just wanted him to kick it down a notch and not be too serious. Suddenly she heard a voice call out from across the class.

"Well everyone... I guess this is it. I'm no longer your sensei."

Said the man walking around the room passing a slip to certain students.

"These slips will tell you where to meet your new sensei."

He spoke again, handing one to Yui. He seemed to be giving the slip to one person per team. He gave one to Ginkitsu, and then made his way to Hakaizen and gave him one.

"Now go with your team and go to the destination on the slip."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
_Sensei and Student_

Awai and her two peers stood outside the Konoha bar... a bar? Were we at the right place? Did he read the slip right? Confused, the girl snatched the slip out of Hakaizen hand looking at it. 

"Are you sure this is the right place?"

Spoke Awai, handing Hakaizen back the slip. From the looks of things it was. Why would there Jounin be in a bar?

"Well? What are we waiting for? Let's meet Sensei!"

Yelled the young Uzamaki, as she ran towards the bar. Hopefully they don't run into any trouble on there way in.


----------



## Fedster (Feb 18, 2013)

*Inuzuka Yasu*
_Farewell, Shurui-sensei_

"She's 5, but doesn't she seem younger?", Yasu answered Yui's question. He lifted Aomaru and held her on his arms. This Yui girl was great, and he had hopes on Hossaim too. Maybe in the future he could loosen up. But for now, his reaction was enough.

"Well everyone... I guess this is it. I'm no longer your sensei.", Shurui-sensei said, making some students sad, including Yasu. After all that time, he had always thought as Shurui like an uncle. A very patient, caring uncle. But saying good-bye was innevitable. He was a man now, he couldn't break on crying there. However, some small tears escaped his eyes, so he hurried to cleaned them up.

"Where does it say that they are, our Jounin?", He inquired Yui, the one who was given the paper with the meeting location. Appearantly, sensei has given the location to the most trustworthy-looking member of each team, and Yasu understood why he didn't choose him. He took 9 years to graduate after all.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Konoha Alley - Thunder Break I
____

It was a nice, summer day. Just an ordinary afternoon in Konoha, with Yoochun taking his regular afternoon walks to the training grounds. But alas, destiny had other plans for Yoochun. It often did. It was a dick like that.

"Hey, asshole!" A voice called out from behind as the dark haired boy walked through the alley. 

"You talkin' to me?" Yoochun frowned, looking back, facing the caller: a large, bulky man with a blue headband, indicating that he was a Genin.

"Fuck you!," The man spat, ignoring Yoochun's question. "I heard you've been making fun of my brother." He said, cracking his knuckles and walking over.

"Ain't no problem of mine if your brother is weak," Yoochun said, frowning nonchalantly, then smirked at the elder. "Then again, considering you're still a Genin, it looks like being a shitty shinobi runs in the family."

"Why you little!" The man turned red with rage, his face contorting in anger and he broke into a run, aiming to smash Yoochun.

Grinning, Yoochun dashed in with a Shunshin, feinting with a punch . . . before back flipping the last second and landing behind the bulky man. "Have a taste of Lightning Tiger's . . . " He grinned, pulling his fist back, his arm cackling with electricity. "*LIGHTNING FIST!*" Yoochun roared, launching it forward and striking his arm with it.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
*Liquid Time*
_Training part 1_

Awai sighed, how come she couldn't master the technique? It was fairly simple, the thought of not mastering it frustrated Awai. She was trying to learn the manipulating attack blades technique, this technique would give Awai soem range and give her a bit more strategy in her fighting style. Graduation was soon... she needed to master this technique. 

Awai punched a tree in frustration, leaving a gaping hole in the tree. What kind of Uzamaki was she? A disgrace? What if she wasn't worthy? Worthy to kick evil arse, be a Jinjuriki, and be a shinobi. Awai, standing against the tree she punched slid downwards against it, her rear meeting the ground and placing her elbows on her kneecaps, and placing the palms of her hand against her cheeks.

She stared at a Kunai that was 20 feet away from her, a other failed attempt to use the technique. She stared at the kunai... focusing.

"Come on... move... move!" 

The girl sighed once again, her eye focusing on a flower. Flower enriched with sunlight and energy. It was similar to what she was trying to do now... she was the sunlight and the kunai was the flower. Standing, the girl takes out a other kunai.

"Let's give it a other go."

Her voice boomed, filled with confidence and assurance, she began to focus her chakra in the kunai and threw it.

"Please work."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 18, 2013)

Yui frowned as she looked the paper over.

"Um...on top of the Hokage monument, apparently..."  She handed the slip to Yasu, in case he somehow doubted her sincerity, then sighed.  She had a feeling that this sensei of theirs might be a bit...eccentric.  Who would hold their first meeting in a place like that?  She turned to wave Hossaim over.  Though she could understand his distancing himself, this was not the time, nor would their be a time for such acts later on.  They were a team now, and whether he liked it or not, they'd be sticking together from now on.  Whether he liked it or not.

Then, turning back to Aomaru and Yasu, she locked her hands behind her back and swayed gently on the balls of her feet.  "We should probably get a move on, then."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
*Liquid Time*
_Training part 2_

_"Okay... now stop!"_

Awai raised her right hand, and the kunai halted. The girls eyes bulged out in surprise. Awai was surprised that it worked... this time it actually worked, days of failure... and now it suddenly just clicked? Maybe it was because she understood the jutsu more.

Awai looked at the flower, the sunlight gives the flower it's energy... and the flower blooms. Her head turned to a different flower that has already bloomed. Awai began moving the kunai through the air, she had it fly around, had it follow birds, had it pierce trees.

She began practicing it with much more kunai, doing complex movements, thinking of ways to corner opponents with her kunai. Time went by, hours felt like minutes and finally the sun was setting. Awai wiped the sweat off of her forehead... maybe she wasn't that bad of a shinobi after all?


----------



## Bringer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
*Liquid Time*
_Creative usage_

Today was the day before graduation, so it was only normal for Awai to be training like crazy. She couldn't let up not for one minute. Her aunt would be attending her graduation like she promised... the Hokage would be attending the graduation like she promised!

Everything was going to be perfect... she'd finally become a genin and go on missions. Thinking this just made Awai more excited... more confident. She threw a other shuriken and preformed a hand seal! 

The concept of the technique was fairly simple, it all originated from an idea Awai had. If someone could use a transformation technique on somebody else, such as a Inuzuka who turns it's companion into a clone of him/her self. So why cant we use the basic clone technique on other objects?

With an technique like this Awai could come up with drafty strategies, by throwing shuriken and then using the clone technique on them. Although all the copies wouldn't be physical... merely similar to holograms such as the regular clone technique. They'd provide a great distraction, and may make the target lose track of the real Shuriken.

The technique was really simple, technically speaking it was done by one E rank technique she already knew how to do. So the outcome wasn't that surprising, the one Shuriken multiplied into one hundred shuriken. The real shuriken hit the training dummy here the heart would be, as all the other shurikens merely went through the dummy and eventually dissolved.

"I got that technique down!"

She yelled as she jumped in a spiral motion with her right fist sticking in the air.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
*Liquid Time*
_Mission Time!_

"Out of my way!"

She yelled, jumping over some civilians last second. Awai was on her way to the Hokage's residence... her aunts residence. She had literally just graduated from the academy a half an hour ago, and now this newly fresh genin was ready for some action! She wanted a mission!

Sure... she wasn't with her au-... the Hokage for breaking her promise... she promised to come to her graduation... but maybe something came up? Personally if she had a choice she wouldn't even go to her Aunt as well... but if she wanted a mission she'd have to.

_"This is taking forever."_ 

Thought away, as she jumped on a house, and then jumped on a bigger house and finally jumping on a building making her way to the Hokage residence faster. Since Awai took a more faster approach getting there, she made it there with a few more leaps, gracefully landing right outside of the Hokage residence... and by gracefully I mean crashing through the Hokage residence window.

"I-I'm okay! Sorry!"

The girl yelled, with a embarrassed demeanor. She made her way up the steps and busted through the door. She wouldn't let her aunt disappointing her get in the way of her attitude.

"Get this genin a C rank mission!" 

The young Uzamaki yelled posing with a thumbs up.

"Awai... you just graduated. I'm afraid I cant give you a mission now."

"No way! How come!"

Awai responded, throwing her arms into the air with anger.

"You just graduated, as Hokage I cant give you a miss-"

"Thanks for showing up for my graduation."

Awai crossed her arms, her current expression turning into a frown... noticing Awai's disappointment the Hokage yielded.

"I was busy..." 

The woman sighed.

"Very well you can have a mission..."

The hokage smiled as soon as she seen Awai's eye glimmer and her smile reform.

"But I will send a other genin to accompany you."

With that out of the way, the Hokage ordered a guard to go and find a genin to go with Awai on this mission.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 19, 2013)

*Roshi Hashimoto|Konoha|Genin*

*Hokage's Quarters*​
*Hero's Come Back*​
Roshi was conflicted. He didn't want to be a ninja anymore. The village mocked him. His mother was dead. His father was missing. His own brother ignored him. What else could go wrong? He'd been moping around since his return, and hadn't bothered getting assigned to a team, or participating in anything else. He was content with the thought of leaving his life as a ninja at a halt. 

When the Hashimoto residence was slammed into, wooden door swept aside, a few Chuunin stood watching him. One of them muttered, "Hey, are you sure? I hear that Hashimoto kid is trouble?" The one in front nodded, and took a step forward, "You're needed for a mission. It is a request of the Hokage."

"Not interested," Roshi muttered, his back to them. 

"You little son of a bitch," exclaimed the taller Chuunin with bushy hair. The shorter weasel faced Chuunin, apparently the one in charge, stepped even closer as he warned Roshi, "It wouldn't be wise to turn down a request from the Hokage, kid."

"Fine, whatever..." Roshi replied as he turned to face them, stuffing his hands in his pockets as his head drooped. "Let's get this over with I guess..."

"Come on, you'll make your mother proud." Eiji offered. Catching Roshi's grimace, Eiji shook his head. Hugo turned abruptly and walked out, Eiji slowly following him. A kid's mother killing herself was serious business. No one knew why exactly, or what happened in intricate detail, but it was sad nonetheless.

"...hello?" Roshi called out after reaching the Hokage's office, a sullen look on his face. It appeared as if he hadn't slept for days, and his sloppy posture with dangling arms showed the general apathy he felt.

Eiji roughly elbowed Roshi, and he perked, tensing and attempting to seem as focused as possible. "Hashimoto Roshi, reporting."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
*Liquid Time*
_Not What I expected_

Awai excitedly awaited for her partner to arrive, as the door opened... she was met with disappointment. He had no energy, his posture was terrible, and he had bags under his eyes. Awai turned to face her aunt whispering.

"You sure he's up for this?"

"Either him or no mission."

The Hokage stated, Awai sighed turning to her partner.

"Hi! I'm Awai!"

"You two can get acquainted later, I'm very busy."

Firmly stated the Hokage, as she threw a scroll at Awai. The young Uzamaki caught the scroll and immediately opened it to see the mission.

"You two better get going."

The girl promptly nods and turns to face the boy.

"What are we waiting for! Lets go!"

Yelled Awai, grabbing the boy by his arm and pulling on it so he could follow.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 19, 2013)

*Roshi Hashimoto|Konoha|Genin*

*Outskirts of Konoha*​
*Following the blonde haired Genin*​
Roshi followed her, a bit taken aback by the sudden arm tug. He wasn't sure what exactly the mission was, or where they were going, but figured it may be good to be distracted. Perhaps it was just what they needed.

"H-Hashimoto Roshi," said the awkwardly running genin, trying to match her pace. Now he recognized her, though she may not recognize him. It was kind of difficult to not know who was who when you're in the same village. Especially when that person is related to the Hokage. He just hoped she didn't recognize _him_ by name.

Those that did know who he was, and the scandal of his mother, gave Roshi passing scathing glares. Roshi ignored and chose instead to remain focused on the mission. He couldn't afford to sink any deeper into despair when someone else's life was on the line.

She's pretty nice... but, we really should figure out what we have to do... Roshi opened his mouth, then shut it, then opened it again, and then shut it. How would he go about asking? It was times like these he wished he could be more forceful about these sort of things. Eyebrows knitted, a bead of sweat trickling, he managed to say, "Uh.. t-the mission.. do you know what it is...?"


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
*Liquid Time*
_The Mission Start_

Hashimoto Roshi... Awai definitely recognized that name. She just couldn't put her hand on it, but at the moment that didn't matter to her. Somewhere some wild animal was mauling and freezing people, and she had to stop it. It was the hero thing to do!

"Uh.. t-the mission.. do you know what it is...?"

"We're going to stop some wild animal! Last one to the village gate is a rotten egg!"

I yell picking up the pace, jumping on a house, to a bigger house, to a building. The girl then proceeded to do one big leap as far as she could, and upon landing she used the body flicker technique to travel the rest of the distance.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 19, 2013)

*Roshi Hashimoto|Konoha|Genin*

*Forest*​
*Follow Me*










​

Roshi didn't expect that, but hey, it was nice to know what the mission was. Roshi's head lifted as a smile spread. Her upbeat nature almost made him feel like a kid again. _Almost._ 

Body flicker launching him, Roshi made his way through Konoha with practiced ease. The wind whistling in his ears, he couldn't help but smile a little more at the place he called home. That smile was met with nauseating guilt, however, as soon as he recalled that this place contributed to the end of his mother's life.

Spiraling into a smooth flip, Roshi's arms flailed, and being lost in thought earned him a near hit with a wall. Roshi stopped himself in time to let his feet clap softly against the wall. Pulling himself into a smooth somersault, Roshi landed, exhaling. Where'd she go..?

Taking off again, Roshi continued searching for her location. He wasn't really sure where he'd find her, but checking the gate he noticed she had a large lead. He performed the body flicker, but she managed to cross the exit before him. Smiling sheepishly, Roshi tucked a hand onto the back of his neck and gently said, "I guess I'm the rotten egg, huh?" 

Exiting now, hands in the pockets of his hoodie, Roshi looked around curiously and then faced Awai. He was apparently content with following her lead.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
*Liquid Time*
_To Kyandi town_

Awai arrived at the exit, and began to cheer. Not long after Roshi arrived, he was close. But not close enough! This was exactly what Awai needed, something to get her blood pumping. The only thing that was missing was the danger and adventure! But she had a feeling that would come soon.

"I guess I'm the rotten egg, huh?" 

"I guess you are."

Cheerfully replied Awai, slapping Roshi on the back. Awai's attention turned to the scroll, and the young heroine began focusing on it. Making a occasional "hmm" and stroking her chin as if she had a beard. After examining it for a while she now knew where they needed to go.

"DUDE! According to the scroll what ever has been doing this started from the Mist village, and has been making it's way to the fire country. Judging by where it's been going, it's targeting the Kyandi town next!"

Yelled Awai, suddenly pausing.

"The Kyandi town... makes the best candy in the whole wide world!"

Yelled the girl, who was practically drooling.

"We have to stop those tyrants! Let's go!"

The blonde grabbed Roshi by the arm again, and began running dragging Roshi along.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 19, 2013)

*Uchiha Hakaizen*

Hakaizen easily overtook Awai, using his much greater speed to catch her and put a hand to her shoulder.  His Sharingan was active and was closely watching all of the men going in and out of the bar.  They were leering at Awai, despite her being a girl, not even old enough to drink.  He leaned close to her and held her hand gently within his own.  "Stay close to me, and follow my lead."  He looked back and nodded at Yoochun before leading her into the bar, keeping her close to him.  They approached the one man with a jonin flak jacket.  He jabbed the man in the shoulder with two fingers.  "Are you Yotta-sensei?"  The man ignored him, drinking from his sake.  Hakaizen glared.  "Hey, are you-"  The man spun and swung a fist at the young Uchiha, who leaned backward to narrowly dodge the attack.  "Hmmm...  Good reflexes.  You're the brats I'm s'pose to teach?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 19, 2013)

*Roshi Hashimoto|Konoha|Genin*

*Kyandi Town*​
*Where I'm at and where I'm going...*​
Roshi was, yet again, the rag doll of the powerful girl. Bangs bouncing in his face, the doe eyed genin tried to keep his mind focused on what was going on around them. Leaving the village was the prime moment travelers got attacked by bandits or some other sort of random opportunist.

The rapid pace made it difficult for Roshi to collect his thoughts. She was, well, quite strong. Roshi's effeminate visage brightened as a spark of alertness swept through him. The bushes, they moved ever so slightly. Too high to be a random little forest animal, he paid closer attention and noticed the crossbow sticking out. He was no taijutsu expert, but if nothing else, he had decent aim. A kunai flew to strike a bolt approaching them from their blind spot.

"Shit! Damned brat!" The attacker snapped, cursing his luck. The bandits emerged, ten of them in total, either wielding knives or crossbows. Unfortunately they couldn't locate the brats. Roshi's quick handseal execution allowed them to resemble bushes while clones of them ran into the trees. The bandits took off after them, but it wouldn't take long for them to notice.

"We need to get out of here..." Roshi whispered, but... wait, was she thinking of fighting them?!

"W-Wait! We can't!"


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
*Liquid Time*
_Around Every Corner_

Awai released her grip on Roshi, they were being ambushed. She couldn't believe it! Some action! Finally some action! Her first mission and she was already getting some action! ADVENTURE! ADRENALINE! KICKING EVIL ARSE! What more could a girl ask for?

"W-Wait! We can't!"

"What time is it!"

Yelled Awai, cutting off Roshi.

"Butt kicking time!"

And with that, Awai dashed forward closing in on one of the bandits. Good thing they weren't ninja, simply armed people who cant utilize chakra. Closing in at high speeds she pounced one of the bandits who had spiked wrecking ball. As she pounced the man from behind, she grabbed both of his arms and put him around his back.

"I got one!"

The girl yelled, her voice filled with accomplishment! Suddenly two bandits came running towards Awai to aid the man, one had a sword and the other a mace, Awai looked down the man she pinned down who was still cursing and struggling to break free from the grip. Getting a grip on the back of the mans head, and lifting his head upwards, Awai brought the mans head back down against the ground hard, and repeatedly did the tactic until he stopped struggling. The man was now unconscious.

The other two bandits closing in, the young heroine stood up and jumped backwards throwing a kunai with a explosive tag near there feet. Upon activating the explosive tag all that was heard was a boom and the yelling of men. The two men were sent into a tree by the shock wave made. Three down, seven to g-

*"I got her!"*

One of the men put the girl under a full nelson.

"Let go of *me*!"

The girls voice grew cold and angry, as she easily outclassed the man in strength and broke the hold using mere strength to overpower him. The man's plan was to hold Awai down so the man with the crossbow could shoot her, but not on her watch. Awai who had just broke the grip, grabbed the man by the wrist and threw him to the bandit with the cross bow.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 19, 2013)

*Roshi Hashimoto|Konoha|Genin*

*Kyandi Town*​
*Here comes the Storm*​
Roshi was in the air suddenly, utilizing body flicker to gain a higher vantage over the crowd of bandits. He performed the seals, and the bandits who were rushing to help their fallen allies or aiming their cross bows were pounded into the ground by a sudden yet powerful blast of wind.

*Great 

Break 

Through!*​
Wind howling fiercely, the bandits bounced brutally off of the ground suffering broken bones. They lay grounded, the trees in the area nearby them damaged as a lightly panting Roshi descended until he landed softly on one of the crooked trees, trunk split. 

"Oh well..." Roshi hopped down, ignoring the unconscious or groaning men, and headed for the town in question. He hated fighting, and stuffed his hands in the hoodie of his coat, chin downcast with his eyes lightly shut.

"Sorry, that was noisy... we should probably hurry into the town," Roshi offered, quick glances with narrowed eyes showing the cautious nature he adopted on missions due to his time spent traveling.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Awai Uzamaki*
*Liquid Time*
_Full Speed To Kyandi Town_

"Wow! That was awesome, nice job."

The Uzamaki said, complimenting the boy. This boy was talented... she'd give him that... now a days it seemed that almost everyone was more talented then her. Stretching a bit after that minor confrontation, the girl prepared to move out. They were burning daylight.

Both fellow shinobi traveled for hours, jumping on tree branch to tree branch. Roshi seemed to be a bit quiet, so Awai was the one asking him multiple questions such as what is his favorite color, what does he want to be when he grows up. 

After what felt like an eternity of travel, the two stumbled upon Kyandi town, Awai was a bit excited... she wanted to try some of there candy! She was drooling... again! But something seemed different... first off it was way more colder then normal... and it was snowing.

"Dude! Let's get going, what's going on there!"

Yelled the girl, leaping towards the town. Upon entering she heard panic, the streets were covered in snow, and civilians were running. But what caused this? Hmm... it was probably the 60 foot tall cat with the freakish lady shooting ice bolts at people. The lady while laughing like a maniac, as she stood on top of the cat.

"AHAHAHAHAHAH! If none of you wont be my husband then I'll just freeze you all!"

Yelled the lady.

"I cant believe you talked me into this."

Stated the cat.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Konoha Alley - Thunder Break II
____

The fist made a direct hit . . . but the man didn't seem to be all that fazed, turning around with a smirk. "You thought that shit would work on me?" He sneered. "Learn your place, jackass!" The man roared, and slammed his fist into Yoochun's fist, sending him stumbling back.

"Motherf-" Yoochun muttered, "_it has to be all that fat coating his arm. I need to hit harder._" He breathed in, the breath stabilizing and building an electric current inside his body and sending it towards the focal point of his body - the chest, and then exhaled, lacing his chakra system with the current. Taking a leap back, Yoochun grinned, and assumed a side-way stance, cupping his hands together, one of them cackling with electricity. "Yo, ever heard of a Kamehameha?" He asked.

"Fuck you." Somehow, the man went even redder, turning into a dark shade of purple and red, and charged in again.

"*Kamehameha!*" Yoochun roared, and . . . kicked his shoe off, sending it flying at his opponent's face and blocking his sight for a moment as he used a Shunshin to close in and exploit this. Leaping up, Yoochun launched a full power punch at his face. "*LIGHTNING FIST!*"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Konoha Alley - Thunder Break III
____

"The fuck is this?"

The Lightning Fist connected with the man's face, but he didn't budge. Instead, his lips curled up into a sneer, an arm shooting out to grab Yoochun's arm. "Lightning Fist? More like Static Shock Jab, asshole!" He roared, punching Yoochun in the face again and throwing him, sending him sliding across the floor and crashing against a bin.

"S-shit." Yoochun grimaced, looking up, his vision blurring slightly, but he forced himself to keep conscious, sharpening his concentration like a knife with adrenaline pumping. From the corner of his eye, he saw his opponent's large feet stamp on the ground, slowly approaching, and that's when he got his idea. Quickly, Yoochun charged his Lightning Fist, and just in time as well . . . Approaching Yoochun, the man smirked. "This will teach you twice to mess with the Homi Clan."

_*Cackle.

*_"You got careless." Yoochun smirked. Immediately, the man looked down, seeing Yoochun's electrified fist stamped in his foot, and on instinct he jumped backwards. Taking the opportunity to get up, Yoochun grinned, noting the man's clumsy movements. "How is it? Can't move too well, can you?"

"Piece of shit." The man spat. "You think I'll give you another chance to do that shit?!" He roared, and surged towards Yoochun with a one legged Shunshin, charging chakra in his arm for an explosive release of strength.

Likewise, Yoochun moved in as well, Lightning Fist at the ready, and with a hidden card ready to play. "_Remember what master said . . . if someone tries to block Lightning Fist, it can't be stopped!_" But before he could connect, a fat arm shot out and grabbed Yoochun's right. Grinning, the man came at him with his other arm, his fist inches away from Yoochun's face.

"_There's always a path to survival . . . if I back off now, I'm dead!_"

_*Slam.

*_The fist made direct contact, striking with such force that it managed to draw blood from Yoochun's forehead. "_Ugh_," Yoochun thought to himself, falling back . . . before stamping on the ground with his right leg. "_*I CAN'T LOSE CONSCIOUSNESS!*_" He said to himself in his head, almost like a mantra. "_I have to attack; that's how I'm going to survive!_"

"Oh?" The man sneered. "Not bad." He looked at Yoochun, now shaking and walked forward. Legs buckling, the black haired boy collapsed. "I'm going to make you pay." The Homi clansmen narrowed his eyes, charging chakra in his arm again.

*Cackle.

*"Second hit, asshole." Yoochun smirked, his Lightning Fist stuck in the same foot as before. "You shit!" The man roared, and swung his other leg . . . but too late, as soon he found his leg wrapped by both of Yoochun's arms, who swung him down onto the ground, and quickly dropped his leg on his chest to stop him from moving.

"Heh, how's that? That's fifteen years of fighting experience you're looking at." Yoochun sneered, sliding a hand across his hair . . .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Konoha Alley - Thunder Break IV
____

"You think this is enough to put me down?" The man sneered again. He sure liked to sneer, Yoochun thought. Gesturing towards his foot, he looked up again. "From there, you can't possibly do anything to hurt me, and if you move in to punch me, I can just punch you back. What are you going to do?"

"This." Yoochun said, drawing his hand, it dripping in blood and waved it, splashing it across the man's right eye. Immediately, the clansmen swung his fist, but Yoochun had already jumped off. "You shit!" He bellowed, as Yoochun quickly moved to his right side, disappearing from his sight. 

_*Slam, cackle.*_

"*THIRD HIT!*" Yoochun roared, striking a Lightning Fist down on his foot with such ferocity and strength that the ground beneath cracked into a small crater. Looking up, Yoochun grinned. "Preconception is a scary thing. Once you judge someone as 'easy', it's hard to change from that mindset." He said.

"Fuck you!" The man shouted, getting up on his good foot and swung his fist . . . into Yoochun's jacket, who removed it and quickly dashed to his right side again, sliding his leg across his bad foot and tripping him up. 

Engulfing and bathing his arm in as much lightning as possible, Yoochun exhaled, creating a negative charge in his fist and waiting for his opponent to block . . . and he did, moving his arms in the way of the attack. "*THUNDER BREAK!*" Yoochun roared, his arm colliding with his opponent's hands and exploding in a cackle of electricity, sending static coursing through his opponent's body, ripping apart his shirt. Screaming in pain, the electricity left the man unconscious and Yoochun the victor, standing over him, breathing quickly.

"The technique doesn't have a hundred percent success rate, but I always do better in battles anyway." Yoochun muttered, and looked down at the unconscious man. A moment of pause followed. "Fuck you!" He shouted, kicking him in the rib. "Because of you, I'm late to my lesson!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 19, 2013)

*Uchiha Hakaizen
LT*

Hakaizen checked his weapon pouch and swung his cloak over his shoulder, slipping it over his head.  He had been assigned a missions, guarding some jewelry store, but he had something else in mind.  He had time to for himself to do something he'd been thinking about since the Academy.  A grin spread across his face as his Sharingan involuntarily activated.  He was going to fight the one person in the Academy who'd had his interest, who physically had the same general skill set that he did, matched him in most areas.

Yoochun Sung.

He ran a hand through his red hair, noticing how much it was shaking.  He was nervous, but not out of fear.  It was out anticipation.  He may not have had the same mental disease as the other Uchiha, but when it came to fighting he could be insatiable.  His chakra began to rouse, sitirring within him.  He crouched and leaped, taking to the rooftops of Konohagakure.  It didn't take him long to locate Yoochun, he was in an alleyway beating the crap out of some guy.  He vaulted over the rooftop and dropped down in the alleyway, landing in front of his teammate.

"Well, looks like you're done here, Yoochun-san."  His sharingan eyes locked on to his teammate.  "You said you wanted to fight me.  How about it?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Liquid Time
____

Yoochun looked up from the unconscious body and grinned. It was Hakaizen. "Alright, where do you wanna fight?" He asked, his arm still charged with electricity from his Thunder Break technique.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 20, 2013)

*Uchiha Hakaizen LT*

Hakaizen smirked at him, glad that his teammate wanted to throw down.  But he wouldn't fight with a handicap.  "Not yet.  You need to rest.  Come, my mom's a medic.  She can patch you up."  With that, he lead the young man out of the alley and toward his home, which was a short walk from the Uchiha clan.

---

Night had fallen, and Yoochun Sung had been fully restored.  Now the two genin stood in the middle of a meadow, the silver moon shining down on them, reflecting on the light dew on the grass.  The wind was gently wafting through Hakaizen's hair, causing the dark gray cloak he wore to trail to his left.  He reached up and removed it, standing before Yoochun in a navy blue t shirt with the Uchiha crest on the front and the Uzumaki crest on the back, black pants, and black sandals.  There was a tan leather strap going from his right shoulder to his left side, holding a long katana to his back.  He took a loose fighting stance, his bright blue eyes meeting Yoochun's.

"Whenever you're ready."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Liquid Time
____

"Alright, let's do this!" Yoochun grinned, charging his fist with electricity and readying his signature Lightning Fist move. Charging his feet with chakra, Yoochun surged forward with a burst of speed, almost flying towards his opponent, before jumping off and taking into a leap, fist swung back and ready to punch Hakaizen in the face. "*LIGHTNING FIST!*" He roared.

He'd keep Thunder Break as a hidden card. For now, he'd just get Hakaizen used to a rhythm of Lightning Fists . . . and then strike with Thunder Break.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 20, 2013)

*Uchiha Hakaizen LT*

"LIGHTNING FIST!"

Fuck!  Yoochun was impossibly fast!  Hakaizen had just enough time to jump backwards and draw up an arm.  His jump had put him airborne, cutting a lot of the force that would be transferred into him from the attack.  He blocked the fist with the arm, getting knocked back a few yards.  He hit the ground on his back, rolling with the momentum to avoid further injury.  When his eyes rose, they were a single-tomoe Sharingan.  Alright, let's try switching up my tactics.  He rose his fists, taking his stance from earlie, however he noticed his left arm was a bit heavy.  _Paralysis effect?!  Damn._  This would be tough.

"That's not all, is it?  I'm just gettin' warmed up over here!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Liquid Time
____

"Of course it isn't!" Yoochun grinned, and cupped his hands together. "Yo, even heard of my Mad Lightning technique?" He asked, his hands and both arms cackling with the sound of electricity and lightning, his large biceps tensing under the strain of his concentration. "It's my strongest move, yo!" Yoochun informed his opponent.

"_Now!_" Yoochun dashed in again, blasting himself forward with another Shunshin, arms spread out wide and swung back. "Just kidding, it's just double Lightning Fist!" The martial artist shouted, thrusting forward both hands, striking at his stomach with intense force and momentum. "_Gotta disable those pesky fire jutsu of his . . . _"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 20, 2013)

*Uchiha Hakaizen LT*

The young Uchiha smiled to himself as Yoochun responded exactly as he'd hoped.  Baiting his teammate had been easy, but he still had to deal with the boy's crazy Taijutsu prowess.  However this time, having guessed Yoochun's reaction had having his Sharingan active, he was able to predict the attack and use his own Shunshin to dash backwards, staying just outside of Yoochun's range.  His arm was still feeling the paralyzing effect of the Lightning Fist, and apparently he not only had a stronger jutsu up his sleeve, but could use two Lightning Fists simultaneously.  He reached back into his weapon pouch and tossed a smoke bomb and a flash tag in Yoochun's face.  He shut his eyes tightly to guard against the resulting flash, the tag going off slightly before the smoke bomb.  His goal was to temporarily blind Yoochun then bait him into attacking again, hopefuly managing to hit him point-blank with a fireball.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Liquid Time
____

The martial artist frowned, his vision suddenly blinded by an explosion of overwhelming light and brightness. "Fuck!" He shouted, and pressed his hands together to form a seal. In a cloud of smoke, hidden in the black smog the Uchiha himself had produced, he made two normal clones. Well aware of their weakness of not leaving sounds, or footsteps, he made them leap out of the smoke arms charged in (fake) lightning, towards Hakaizen instead, mouths open while he himself roared.

"HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" He shouted. "*LIGHTNING FIST!*" While he himself quickly retreated from the smoke and brought out some kunai, ready to throw at the source of any sound.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 20, 2013)

*Uchiha Hakaizen LT*

Hakaizen glared as two Yoochun's came out of the smoke.  They produced noise, but the sound was directionally incorrect.  His Sharingan zeroed in one them.  To his eyes, they were transparent, a trait that only one substance had when gzed upon by his Sharingan.  They're made entirely out of chakra.  He dashed forward, slipping right through them.  Little more than illusions.  He began weaving seals, heading toward the smoke cloud.  With his Sharingan he could see a mass of chakra within the smoke, albeit blurrily.  It gave him some idea of where Yoochun was.  "Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu!"  He sent a large ball of flame crashing toward the boy, playing to his lack of ranged ninjutsu.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Liquid Time
____

As Yoochun retreated from the smoke, his vision slowly returned, being able to make out distinct shapes, such as the trees in the distance, the ground, his shadow, and more importantly . . . the large ball of fire flying at him. "Son of a fuck." He muttered, and brought his arms up, crossing them in an x formation to protect his face and body, knowing that he wouldn't be able to avoid it in time.

_*Boom!

*_An explosion of smoke and fire followed as the ball of flame collided with Yoochun's arms, sending him flying backwards and charring his arms slightly. Grinning, the boy swung his arms out. "That all you can do, asshole?" Yoochun taunted, waving his finger at him and gesturing for him to come close. "Great Fireball my ass. More like shitty assfire!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 20, 2013)

*Uchiha Hakaizen LT*

Hakaizen clenched his jaw when the smoke cleared and he saw that Yoochun had managed to get off with only burns on his arms, but when he realized how advantegeous that was for him, he allowed a small smile.  So far Yoochun's only jutsu outside of the basic shunshin had been invoked with his hands.  If he took those out of the equation it would remove his ninjutsu and half of his taijutsu game.  He just had to be smart about this.  "Heh...  Shitty assfire, huh?"  He slowly reached behind him into his weapons pouch, subtly grabbing his only other flash bomb, he would have to stock up on more before the mission, and a paper tag.  "Well it's a lot stronger than your pathetic fuckin' technique.  That shit was probably the weakest ninjutsu I've ever seen."  Come on, Yoochun...  Take the bait.  "I doubt you could hurt a mouse with that pussy ass technique."  Swearing felt... strange, seeing as he never did it.  But there was a time for everything.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Liquid Time
____

Yoochun frowned. Was that Hakaizen's idea of taunting? Yoochun had been in a lot of dog fights in his life, and he was very well versed with insulting opponents and luring them into positions to finish them off, and he could see that what Hakaizen was saying right now was an - albeit clumsy - an attempt to lure Yoochun towards him. Grinning, he pressed his hands together into a tiger seal. "Ever heard of a Kamahameha?" He asked the young Uchiha, a smirk on his face.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 20, 2013)

*Uchiha Hakaizen LT*

He's not taking the bait... fuck.  He removed his hand from his pouch and stared Yoochun down, his Sharingan still activated.  Hakaizen slid a foot backward slowly, creating more distance between them.  The larger the gap was between them, the longer it would take Yoochun to reach him.  While Yoochun was speaking and forming the seal Hakaizen immediately combined a shunshin with a backflip, doubling the gap between them.  He slid backwards, returning his eyes to Yoochun.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Liquid Time
____

"Tch," Yoochun muttered, entering a stance. "_He thinks all my attacks need to make contact to actually hit him, so he's decided to create some distance and attack me from afar . . . _" He inhaled a deep breath, sending currents of electricity through his chakra system and forcing it through to his chest, before directing it to his right arm. 

*Cackle cackle.

*"_But he doesn't know about Thunder Break!_" Yoochun darted forward, enhancing his speed with another Shunshin. As long as he could close at least half the distance, he could definitely get a hit in with Thunder Break . . . 

Closing in at lightning speeds, Yoochun moved towards his opponent as if he was a bullet, flying at him like an arrow. Upon close proximity, Yoochun took his fist and rammed it into the ground. "How's this for weakest ninjutsu, fucker?" He grinned, looking up. Immediately, the built up electricity in his arm and fist discharged into the earth, sending a huge ten metre shockwave and burst of lightning. "*THUNDER BREAK!*" Yoochun roared.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 20, 2013)

*Uchiha Hakaizen LT*

Hakaizen rose an eyebrow as Yoochun took in a deep breath.  _Mixing air with chakra... and he made the tiger seal.  It can't be... a katon?_  He narrowed his eyes, glaring at Yoochun to try and see what he was doing.  _No, it's not.  He's transferring Raiton to his arm.  Another one of those Lightning Fists?  At this range I can... wait!_  Yoochun shot forward, flying toward Hakaizen with that incredible speed of his.  Fast, but I can dodge... wait a minute.  Yoochun called out the jutsu's name.  The Thunder Break.  Hakaizen's eyes widened as his precognitive abilities warned him of the range of the technique.  _I can't dodge!  The chakra still reaches me!_

The powerful shockwave slammed into him, bowling him over and sending a paralyzing charge to his right leg, making it incredibly heavy.  He hit the ground hard and rolled backwards a few times, ending up on his stomach.  He got up onto his left foot and right knee, his right leg unable to move much.  _Fuck!_  He was wide open for another attack.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Liquid Time
____

Dashing in for another attack, Yoochun moved in again, arm swung back and cackling with the sound of electricity again. "I can churn these out all day, asshole!" Yoochun roared, "*LIGHTNING FIST!*"

. . . 

"Just kidding," the dark haired boy smirked, quickly retracting his punch and sliding his foot across his opponent's right leg, aiming to trip him up and slam him while he's down with a full power Lightning Fist.


----------



## Fedster (Feb 20, 2013)

*Inuzuka Yasu*
_Passing Fang Training #1_

"Okay, so I do that and that...", Yasu muttered while examine a scroll with the Inuzuka technique 'Passing Fang', an offensive jutsu that would make him spin like hell, and also damage all the things he made contact with. Yeah, it was definetely a must if he wanted to survive up there.

"Well, here it goes...One, two, aaaand...Three!", He started spinning, only to meet the ground, face first. Aomaru went there to try and help him up. Thankfully, Yasu didn't get injured and got up himself. "That didn't go as planned.", he told his dog, who barked in agreement. He looked up, to the clouds passing by, and the blue sky above him. The Konoha training grounds were really silent today. "I suppose I can try one more time.."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 20, 2013)

*Uchiha Hakaizen LT*

Hakaizen looked up as Yoochun rocketed toward him, aiming a kick to his paralyzed leg... but then didn't.  Everything stopped.  The leaves in the distance stopped falling, Yoochun stopped moving, everything halted.  The Hell?  His Sharingan began spinning rapidly, the tomoe leaving a trail of motion blur behind it.  When it stopped, it had left behind a second tomoe.  Hakaizen's Sharingan had grown stronger.  He could see it more clearly now.  Yoochun's movements were revealed to him.  He could see it.  The feinted punch.  Gotcha.  Quick as a flash, Hakaizen reached into his pouch and launched an exploding kunai at Yoochun while he was preoccupied with his sliding kick attack.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Liquid Time
____

"The fuck!?" Yoochun shouted, swinging his Lightning Fist to the right side of his face and battering away the flying kunai, while jumping back slightly. "_How the hell did he react to that so quickly?_"  He frowned. This made no sense. A second ago he hadn't been able to react to even the most basic Shunshin and Lightning Fist combination, and now he was able to counter a feint attack with a paralyzed foot? Was this the power of the Uchiha clan?

"Excellent." Yoochun grinned a wide smirk, cracking his fingers and tensing his arms as the kunai exploded behind him, a fire erupting behind him. "When I saw you, I knew you'd be a good fight. I've a nose for strong people, and I could tell _you_ were strong." Holding up a reverse palm, he gestured with his three middle fingers. "Come at me, bro." The martial artist taunted, a bead of sweat dripping down his thick brow.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 20, 2013)

*Roshi Hashimoto|Konoha|Genin*

*Kyandi Town*​
*Ice, ice, baby~*​
Roshi's expression showed his obvious confusion. What in the hell? An ice lady? Was this some type of jutsu?! Suiton? No.. Fuuton? No, it had to be a Kekkei Genkai. A combination of the two, or something. That, or it was just a summon. He'd never heard of this, though, so how...? Eyes narrowed, Roshi withdrew a kunai, and said, "Um... let's approach it... er, them.... slowly... I guess...? Cautiously... or something... I mean... with the way she's firing those bolts... we don't really know what she's capable of... and since we don't know what she's capable of how do we really react to something like that...?"

Roshi was in full blown rambling mode, and continued doing so until a bolt of incoming ice headed in his direction. Eyes widening, Roshi's swift handseal movements resulted in a log replacing him as he hid with his back to the nearest safe zone. 

Holding the withdrawn kunai from earlier, his heart pumping with nervousness, Roshi kept it between two fingers and then leaped out soaring at the mysterious cat 'thing'. Was it him? No, it was merely an henge'd illusion, but the kunai he threw despite being frozen continued soaring towards his target. _I see... good reflexes..._

Roshi turned to face where he assumed Awai would be, "Hey, I've got a plan."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 20, 2013)

*Uchiha Hakaizen LT*










​
Hakaizen stood, stepping gingerly on his foot.  The paralysis had ended.  He looked up at Yoochun with renewed vigour.  A smirk crossed his face.  "Thunder Break... pretty decent technique.  Alright, you're pretty decent at fighting, I'll admit.  But I didn't come here to lose.  I came to win.  I came to play my ass off."  He bent at the knees, getting into a low stance that would allow him to take off at full speed.  His red eyes rose to meet Yoochun's gaze.  "Come on.  You won't be able to hit me again.  I'm willing to bet on that."  He had a devious plot in his head, and for the life of him he couldn't keep the smirk off of his face.  He was gonna win this fight.  He wouldn't accept failure.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Liquid Time
____

Yoochun smirked, and moved his hands, forming a sequence of seals in the order that he observed from Hakaizen earlier. Tiger, boar, horse, monkey, tiger. He wasn't too comfortable with seals, but he could at least do these. "You think you're the only one with Katon, asshole?" He leaned back, puffing out his cheeks. "*KATON: GOKAKYU NO JUTSU!*" Yoochun shouted, before thrusting forward and . . .

. . .

Spitting in Hakaizen's eye, and dashing forward again, swinging his fist at his opponent's face.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 20, 2013)

*Yui Hōzuki
*
Yui sat in her room, now beginning to practice at her jutsu.  In front of her, there was a small set of bells.  She'd sat there for the better part of an hour trying to get them to resonate with her voice, but it really wasn't something she was capable of.  She sighed, looking out the window, and trying to understand the mechanics of the ninjutsu that she was trying to master.

It hadn't been that hard at first to grasp the basics, but it was all theory without a human target to try it out on.  And that's when Yui hatched a plan.  

Siphoning a bit of her own watery self, she set up the appendage inside a glass jar.  Then, she set to work.  

_Resonating Echo Drill! _

The glass instantly shattered, and the water inside dropped out, and rejoined her body.  And although most would've seen it as a failure, in her eyes it was progress.  She was getting somewhere, at long last.  She rushed off to find another cup.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 20, 2013)

*Uchiha Hakaizen LT*

Hakaizen's Sharingan foresaw the seals Yoochun was performing.  So he wants to fight me with fire, huh?  Bad idea.  Hakaizen performed the handseals as well, finishing faster than Yoochun due to his greater skill in forming seals.  He took in a breath, drawing air into his lungs and combining it with chakra.  Next came the task of igniting the flames.  Right as Yoochun thrusted forward, the young Uchiha spewed a river of fire from his mouth, the only one to actually use the Gokakyuu no Jutsu.  Yoochun's tactic had worked against him, pitting him right in the face of another powerful fireball.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2013)

*Yoochun Sung*
Liquid Time
____

Welp. That worked against him. As his spit flew through the air, it was quickly met with by a stream of fire. "I don't have enough time to dodge." Yoochun observed with a grimace. Charging his arms with lightning, he thrusted them forward, in an attempt to catch and block the attack with his hands. The fire collided with his hands, sending him sliding back a little, but still he resisted, pushing forward with his hands and gritting his teeth, ignoring the burning sensation on his palms.

_*Boom.

*_The force of the fire proved too much for Yoochun, and with a might explosion, the fire blasted Yoochun back, sending him flying back against a tree, hands charred.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 20, 2013)

Uchiha Hakaizen LT
Exit, Stage Left

Hakaizen smirked and launched kunai at him.  However, he wasn't the target.  Six kunai lodged into the tree he had hit.  The kunai weren't the problem, though.  Wrapped around the circular piece at the end of the handles were bits of leading wire.  Tied to those were...

Blank explosive tags.

"If those were real, you'd be dead."  His voice was much deeper now, the deep, booming voice of a man.  "But you do have some strength.  I'll have to keep an eye on you, Yoochun-kun."  He performed the ram seal and his whole body waved, as if he were made of water.  When it stopped he was much taller, and had a black cloak with red clouds on it around him.  His hair was messy and black, and over his face was an orange, swirled mask, with a single opening allowing for an eye to peer down on Yoochun.

A three-tomoe Sharingan.

"Farewell, Lightning Tiger..."  With a laugh, the man swirled in on himself like a black hole and vanished into nothingness, leaving Yoochun alone in the meadow.


----------



## Rekhes (Feb 22, 2013)

> _"Hello. I'm Kazuya. We're gonna be teammates."_
> 
> Grasping the extended hand, Ginkitsu gave a firm shake. Not meant to try and be the manlier of the two, but a solid handshake to show respect.
> 
> "My name is Ginkitsu Sarutobi, of the Sarutobi clan. I'm sure we'll work great together. I believe Shurui-sensei said you're from the Yagyu clan? You must show me some of the things they teach you there."



Senmu clapped his hands on the backs of his new comrades as they were shaking hands, "Hey guys, so you're my teammates? What're your names again? Couldn't remember them over all the clatter. Anyway, my name's Senmu, and I'm of the Uchiha clan. Let me know if any of you want to spar or do any other kind of training, i can do everything!"


----------

